# Atlanta Shopping News



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

*Atlanta Shopping News...*

The Buckhead location at Phipps has picked up the Zegna line for pants and suits. More inventory is due in soon but the pants are slightly less expensive than Neimans at $345 vs. $350.

Also, RLPL shoes are still in at the Polo store at Lenox but I am told their arrival is imminent. They will be getting more Purple Label suits since they have just been named a flagship store. Perhaps this is one way to get EG in Atlanta.

Mark Shale has some very nice Zanellas in stock at around $300...gorgeous fabrics.

Neimans is expecting lots more Fall Kiton merchandise in September...possibility that Massimo may show for the October trunk show.  Some very nice Incotex pants in stock but pricey.

Will have an update on Guffey's soon.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks for the update...good news about the RLPL Edward Green's. I'd love to try a pair on (and maybe buy a pair 'round Christmastime)  

Plus, we need a 'lil something to try make those New York folks jealous. :devil:


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Some good news! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

You are all very welcome. I hope to make this a regular update.

Please post replies with your observations as well.


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

Are all the RLPL shoes made by EG?


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm not sure...I think most are...


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> I'm not sure...I think most are...


Forgive me if this is obvious...but is there a way to tell if a RLPL shoe is an EG?


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I can usually tell if it's an EG by feel and sight since I am really familiar with the EG line. The inner shoe markings are probably going to be the same such as an oval window over the lining with markings for size, etc.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

kitonbrioni said:


> Are all the RLPL shoes made by EG?


Of course, you'll want to make sure the shoe is made in England, not Italy. The construction of the heel is probably the second place I look if I'm trying to figure out who made the shoe.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Not much at the Rack...good prices but weird colors and loud ties. No Zanellas in my size 36, one in 34.

Some decent Canali sportcoats for $400, a few HF suits for $250 or so.

Horrible shoe selection. All B or C brands...saw one Santoni tassel loafer but did not fit.

A bit underwhelming since I did not need suits...


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> Not much at the Rack...good prices but weird colors and loud ties. No Zanellas in my size 36, one in 34.
> 
> Some decent Canali sportcoats for $400, a few HF suits for $250 or so.
> 
> ...


What color were the 34 Zanellas?


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> What color were the 34 Zanellas?


Beige.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> Beige.


I may go pick those up then. Thanks.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

More news from my lunch visit today:

Mark Shale - superb display-they moved the tailored clothing out into the main part of the store in an exchange with casual goods. Their Zanella selection is the best in the city-some of the best Fall fabrics I recall seeing from this brand-covert twills (black, brown, green), flannels (black, brown, heather, green, navy). I'm probably picking up at least a couple. More Zegna selection, some nice Canali suits, very good selection of Bizzocchi ties at $135. Some nice Luciano Barbera outercoats.

Neimans - $1,600 cashmere V-neck sweater from Kiton. Loved the fabric but nosebleed price point. 

Polo - being told conflicting things about PL. Last visit they told me they were getting some in as a newly christened "flagship store". Now they say they are not getting in anything but the casual attire already in the store-tattersall shirts, cords, some sweaters, winter jackets. I don't know what to think-here you have a beautiful shop well decorated and they can't get RLPL and Neimans can! What is Ralph's merchandise strategy here? Im baffled...we may not get at EG RLPL shoes in Atlanta sadly.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

filene's basement buckhead just got a huge barneys and bergdorf shipment.

hickey-freeman loro piana storm system jackets marked from 1200 to 169.
nicky milano ties ($40)
shirts from finnamore ($60), drakes ($50), richard james ($40+), TONS from barneys house brand ($35+)
incotex cotton trousers ($60, iirc)

i exercised great self-restraint and walked away empty-handed (though I did buy my first brooks OCBD...), but i just wanted to get the word out in case anyone was interested.

edit: there's a rack of zanellas on sale at mark shale. they're only marked down $50, but i guess it's something. additionally, the shoe person to whom i spoke at polo gave me a weird story about how their dress shoes (the ones that aren't c&j) are made in the same factory as reebok but that they plan to move them to the factory that makes gucci shoes. i was a little confused. i asked about the english-made purple label shoes (to 'demonstrate' demand for edward green in atl) and there's still no plan to get those in.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh sure, tell us 20 minutes before closing time.


----------



## whnay. (Dec 30, 2004)

nerdykarim said:


> filene's basement buckhead just got a huge barneys and bergdorf shipment.
> 
> hickey-freeman loro piana storm system jackets marked from 1200 to 169.
> nicky milano ties ($40)
> ...


Holy crap, looks like I know where to go on my lunch break.


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

nerdykarim said:


> filene's basement buckhead just got a huge barneys and bergdorf shipment.
> 
> hickey-freeman loro piana storm system jackets marked from 1200 to 169.
> nicky milano ties ($40)
> ...


Damn! They only had junk when I was there a couple of weeks ago. So I guess we'll be seeing that stuff appear on eBay soon.

15.75 Finamore for me would be nice. :icon_smile:


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Went over lunch:
1. Still good selection of Incotex cotton trousers for $70 but in orange, bright green, and navy.
2. No HF jackets at all
3. No Finamore shirts-just rubbish Barney's private label. Horrible quality based on my prior experience & use.
4. They do have some of my fave socks. Cole Haan Imperial, in the sock area.
5. No really good suits or shoes though there is a To Boot leather sneaker that did not look too bad for $170.
6. Seemed to have a decent boutique jean selection but in some weird styles.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

nerdykarim said:


> Thanks for the update...good news about the RLPL Edward Green's. I'd love to try a pair on (and maybe buy a pair 'round Christmastime)
> 
> Plus, we need a 'lil something to try make those New York folks jealous. :devil:


Why wait, several styles are on sale right now on the web site;

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=58129

Cant go wrong with any of them at those prices


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> Went over lunch:
> 1. Still good selection of Incotex cotton trousers for $70 but in orange, bright green, and navy.
> 2. No HF jackets at all
> 3. No Finamore shirts-just rubbish Barney's private label. Horrible quality based on my prior experience & use.
> ...


Funny I was just there myself at about 1:30. I was just looking for trousers...the orange and navy Incotex didn't really do it for me either


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> Why wait, several styles are on sale right now on the web site


I'm very tempted by the Purple Label Mackays but I'm loaded up on black shoes at this point...


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> Went over lunch:
> 1. Still good selection of Incotex cotton trousers for $70 but in orange, bright green, and navy.
> 2. No HF jackets at all
> 3. No Finamore shirts-just rubbish Barney's private label. Horrible quality based on my prior experience & use.
> ...


At around 2 or so I did see a HF jacket Loro Piano "Storm System" jacket (not an overcoat)-- size medium on 1 of the racks with a sign "As Advertised - Barney's New York". Kind of an orangish color. I didn't like it but somebody might.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Was in Neiman Marcus over lunch. New Kiton fall merchandise has arrived and it is beautiful.

They have 3-4 Kiton shirts for just $400 which is pretty good. Very fine quality fabrics if not the top of the line.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

Today the Polo Outlet up 400 in Dawsonville had Blue Label ties for $14.99. One of the employees also brought a large bucket of Blue & Purple Label ties out of the back for me to look at. Also, $14.99.


----------



## IP Guy (May 15, 2006)

*Polo Outlet and First Post*

Glad to see there are quite a few of you from the Atlanta area. I have been lurking for a very long time, but enjoyed participating from a far and certainly learning a lot! I have been trying to figure out the places to go, so thanks for posting about Atlanta locales.

I have found a lot of great pocket squares at the Polo outlet. You have to dig through the tie draws, but it can be well worth it. Not too long ago I scored several pocket squares that rang up with an additional discount and came out to $5.99 each.:icon_smile_big: Now if the outlets would get an AE outlet. I usually don't make the trip often, only occasionally with my wife.


----------



## IP Guy (May 15, 2006)

*Weekend Wear*

Does anyone have any suggestions for weekend wear. I would appreciate both styles and locations.

Thanks!


----------



## paeday (Jul 29, 2006)

*so many ATL folks...it's great*

It great to see that we have a fair number of people from Atlanta here. Thanks for the update everyone.

The Filene's here has yielded very little for me in the past....I hardly drop by anymore. It seems to carry less stuff than the other locations up north.

I was in Houston this past weekend and the Saks there at the Galleria was much nicer than our at Phipps, their Ralph Lauren selection was much better than our own RL store here!

By the way, the RL store did start carrying some black label item for the first time that I saw. Not my thing (they don't even have any jackets that go to 48, a 46 Black label is just to narrow in the shoulders compared to a blue label 46). But some of you may want to check that out. Thanks again everyone....especially Artisan Fan. So good to see ATL represented here.

PD


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

We need to have a local meet at some point...our stores have always been nice from a facility standpoint but poor in merchandise selection with exception of Neimans and Guffey's. But Saks is getting better and they do have some good sales. Neimans is planning to expand soon and will be even nicer once the new Lenox wing is finished in 1-2 years. I think after Christmas they will move to a renovated downstairs floor.

Our biggest issue is the lack of quality shoes. There needs to be a specialty retailer. I wish Jeffrey Kalinsky would do something but his clientele is very fashion forward.


----------



## paeday (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey AF, are you going to the Lobb trunk show at NM this year? I have to agree that there is a shortage of places here to look for the type of shoe that we have in mind. Most of my pairs have come from the internet sales of EG from Ralph Lauren and places like VCH. I am looking to get a pair of Jeremyn II's at the Lobb trunk shoe this year at least. I had my mind on the RLPL/EG Grants from Polo.com but they just raised the price enough for me to consider the Lobbs instead. I guess the search for a good shoe source continues.....

PD


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> Hey AF, are you going to the Lobb trunk show at NM this year?


Yes! Sutor Mantellasi will be that day as well.



> I am looking to get a pair of Jeremyn II's at the Lobb trunk shoe this year at least. I had my mind on the RLPL/EG Grants from Polo.com but they just raised the price enough for me to consider the Lobbs instead. I guess the search for a good shoe source continues.....


I love the Jermyn II, nice choice. Maybe Bill (whnay) and I will be there.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I was at Guffey's today. The Talbott Estate shirts they have in are in the high 200s and low 300s and they are very well made (split yoke, 140s+ fabrics, etc.). They also have some beautiful "Hollywood style" one-piece waistband pants in 120s flannel cloth from Hickey Freeman for $275. Very nice.

Now for the big news: they have ordered two Santoni FAMs in the $800 range for stock: a cap toe and beautiful antiqued whole cut. I just started saving based on the pictures I saw.

Filenes was a zoo today and not much to pick from...cotton Incotex trousers are there but will only fit the skinny and young.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

P.S.

Guffey's is having their Oxxford and Santoni trunk show on October 12th. A senior Oxxford rep will be there...


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Artisan Fan said:


> P.S.
> 
> Guffey's is having their Oxxford and Santoni trunk show on October 12th. A senior Oxxford rep will be there...


Where exactly is Guffey's? Is it walkable from Lenox? (maybe when it gets a little cooler)

Unfortunately, I'm a carless student and usually take MARTA up to the mall.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Yes, Guffey's is walkable...it is at Tower Place about two long blocks away...not far from the Buckhead Marta station which is between Guffeys and Lenox.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

I stopped by H. Stockton today. Tomorrow 10 - 5 a Samuelsohn rep will be at the Lenox store with examples of the different Sam. models.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks Chris. 

It would be great if you include future updates in the "Atlanta Shopping News" thread...that way we have one central location to search.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> Thanks Chris.
> 
> It would be great if you include future updates in the "Atlanta Shopping News" thread...that way we have one central location to search.


good call...


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

Chris Rimby said:


> I stopped by H. Stockton today. Tomorrow 10 - 5 a Samuelsohn rep will be at the Lenox store with examples of the different Sam. models.


Did they happen to have a schedule of when the various makers will be visiting the various locations? By the way, does anyone know if they offer a side vent blazer model?


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'll ask about a schedule when I stop by later. I'm pretty positive they offer a side-vented blazer. They have quite a few different models that they offer.

Chris


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Artisan Fan said:


> It would be great if you include future updates in the "Atlanta Shopping News" thread...that way we have one central location to search.


These two threads have now been merged so that they are in one central location.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

medwards said:


> These two threads have now been merged so that they are in one central location.


Ok thanks!


----------



## whnay. (Dec 30, 2004)

*FYI on the Ralph Lauren Trunk Show*

The RL trunk show will begin today and last through mid-October. As always "cutting" charges will not apply which means you can get RL Blue Label MTM for the same price as RTW. Good value imho.

I've been told by my salesman Tim (great fella) they will have at the show a limited selection of RLPL fabrics. Prices are steep at $5,000+...

On a related front I'd thought I'd share a couple of tidbits I gleamed in a recent conversation with Tim and the current head manager.

--The new "Made in Italy" RLPL shoes stocked in two different styles are made in the same factory that makes the current Gucci offerings. The vamp and stitching around the toe are very similar to the current Gucci bit loafer.

--RL Black Label is selling like hotcakes, read into that as you wish. There are plans with the new store to bring a limited selection of RLPL offerings to the new store.

--The new RL store will be two stories tall located in the current St. John space with an upstairs dedicated to men's clothing. The store itself will have 3 times the current square footage. It will have an expanded shoe space with the full RLPL line. The design of the store will resemble the current interior of the new DC store on Wisc. Ave.

--The briefcases on display, in black only, are made by SAB. Priced at $1,675.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

Chris Rimby said:


> I'll ask about a schedule when I stop by later. I'm pretty positive they offer a side-vented blazer. They have quite a few different models that they offer.
> 
> Chris


I may stop by there after a lunch meeting. I'm also close to their Park Place location in Dunwoody. Unfortunately, these events are hitting town right after I've spent some of my "clothing money" on other items.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> The new RL store will be two stories tall located in the current St. John space with an upstairs dedicated to men's clothing. The store itself will have 3 times the current square footage. It will have an expanded shoe space with the full RLPL line. The design of the store will resemble the current interior of the new DC store on Wisc. Ave.


Interesting. Thanks Bill. The SAB goods are tempting but I wonder if a local visit in London may be less expensive.

To be honest, I have not yet forgiven them for lying on the RLPL EG shoes...different day, different story. 

H. Stockton Park Place was where I spent half my lunch. The seem to have very reasonable Oxxford prices and are offering discounts during the trunk show. They have some nice Zanella pants in and I was impressed by the quality of the Samuelsohn full-canvas lining suits going for $900-1,000 with Super 110s-130s quality wool (blazers are $700).

Also, some Martin Dingman shoes looked interesting as well. Probably the best selection of Robert Talbott ties in the city and some nice Scott Barber and Bobby Jones sports shirts.

Oxxford sportcoats MTM start at $2,100 and MTM pants around $550-700. Jack mentioned their tailor is the real deal. I good shopping experience for sure. May be nice place to stop at during the Regional Meet.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yep. The Samuelsohns looked good to me too. That's why I ordered a MTM Samuelsohn in Super 120's 8.25oz! I got it in navy birdseye. This particular cloth ran me $1400. The delivery time is around 4-5 weeks. Plus, the gentlemen who helped at the Lenox location, Ashton Greene, was very knowledgeable, helpful and friendly. 

I also met the Samuelsohn rep who helped me pick a silhouette/model. Another really nice guy. I brought in some Attolini pictures to show him the kind of look I was after and they suggested the Essex model. We'll see how it goes when the suit arrives. I'll be sure to post some pics!


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> Interesting.
> 
> H. Stockton Park Place was where I spent half my lunch. I was impressed by the quality of the Samuelsohn full-canvas lining suits going for $900-1,000 with Super 110s-130s quality wool (blazers are $700).QUOTE]
> 
> Are the $700 Samuelsohn blazers the OTR blazers I presume? I like them too (though it seems like the Hickey Freeman OTR blazers there are a deeper midnight blue which I like). The OTR blazers are center vent and I keep thinking I'd like side vents, though 1 salesman opined that a center vent "basic navy blazer" was a better long term choice.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> That's why I ordered a MTM Samuelsohn in Super 120's 8.25oz! I got it in navy birdseye. This particular cloth ran me $1400. The delivery time is around 4-5 weeks. Plus, the gentlemen who helped at the Lenox location, Ashton Greene, was very knowledgeable, helpful and friendly.


Congratulations! We need to see some pics here when they come in. 



> Are the $700 Samuelsohn blazers the OTR blazers I presume?


Yes. Decent fabric based on touch.


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

Artisan Fan said:


> MTM pants around $550-700.


That's a high starting price. Trousers should start at around $400, either they're overcharging or they're not offering the less expensive fabrics.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Seems like a Samuelsohn blazer for $700 might be a better quality deal than the $700 Ben Silver blazer I've been looking at. Though if I decided to go for side vents (i.e., MTM I'm guessing it'd bump up to $900 or so?

Regarding the proposed meet, I likely won't be able to do it unfortunately. My wife already is annoyed by the time I spend researching clothes while I try to rebuild a wardrobe!


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Filene's today has $200 Valentino shirts for $80-good selection and in boxes..not sold on quality but fabrics has a nice touch.

Even better is the upcoming suit event they seemed to be getting ready for. They are offering $150 off their $600 suits which means some good Hickey Freeman can be had at $450.

Some Cole Hahn Imperial Socks for $10, Ralph Lauren cords in Andrew pant for $35 looked very nice.

Mark Shale Fall selection continues to impress me. Check out the Lenox location some time.

Anybody been to Bennie's lately?


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

I was in Bennie's a week or 2 ago getting a shoe shine. Same AE offering. I did see a few Grensons - maybe 1 suede pair with a rubber sole. I've found out about the Grensons too late to ever get in on the initial selection. When I first moved to Atlanta, Bennie's had a pair or two of Alden Shell Cordovans which were beyond me then. They haven't had any Alden since then but I always wish they would carry them.

A couple of the Hickey Freemans at Filene's were pretty last time I looked, though I wish their prices would acknowledge the difference between the LTD. Line and the higher levels.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks RJ, I may stop by Bennies this weekend as well.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Some cool stuff Last Call at Discover Mills today:

Brunello Cucinelli sweaters for $278 in very soft cashmere.
A few Zegna suits for $718.
Brioni ties for $85, nice designs too.
Stefano Ricci ties for $85.
Pantherella over the calf socks for $15.
Hickey Freeman suits for $599 (this seems to be a discount staple nowadays).


----------



## TennesseeTuxedo (Oct 31, 2004)

*from bad to good*

My shopping day in ATL didn't start out very well today. First, I discovered that *all* of the CJ-made RL shoes were gone. The have been replaced by shoes made in Italy. I had read elsewhere that EG was no longer supplying purple label, but I was not aware the regular Polo line was switching as well. The salesman told me that it was because Polo took back the shoe concession from Rebock. Polo was a great place to get CJ (and EG) on sale, so I was really disappointed by this news.

After that I walked down to Needless Markup and inquired where the Turnbull and Asser ties were. I was informed that they were no longer carrying them as they did not sell enough. I'm not sure if this is Atlanta-specific or chain wide.

On that note I decided to backtrack and go to the Last Call outlet at Discover Mills. I have never had much luck there, but today I was lucky. The first thing I saw was a table of T&A shirts and ties. I was suprised, however, that the prices were still fairly high. The ties were $90 and the shirts were $175. A very helpful young lady explained that these came directly from the vendor and not from the retail stores. That is why the price was "so close to retail" as she put it. She said it was an experiment. It is sounding more and more like N-M is rethinking its relationship with T&A.

I was delighted to see a table marked "Charvet, Gucci, Hermes." The Charvets had been well picked over, but I found two very nice ones for $56 each (whooopie!). There was only one Hermes, it was a heavy, stiff silk in an ugly pattern that didn't look very Hermes-ish, but I was suprised to see one at all. This is the first time I have EVER seen an Hermes tie on sale.

At any rate, I ended up with 2 Charvet ties, 2 solid silk no-name pocket squares, and a pair of pantherellas for much, much less than the retail price of one Charvet. So, I went home happy.

Also, I noticed some very nice Oxxford jackets and a one gorgeous cashmere overcoat, but none in my size (38s).


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

This afternoon the SteinMart in Dunwoody off Mt. Vernon had probably 7 to 10 Polo Logo Free White Yarmouth Button Downs (as well as a few Logo Free Polo Straight Collar white dress shirts) -- varying sizes all for $34.99.

There were also maybe 7 or so Logo Free Spread Collar Polo Philip Dress Shirts white with a dark and light blue large grid/tattersall pattern. I think they were all $49.99.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Good additions. Keep 'em coming. I should have a major update on the Regional Meet soon.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Discover Mills update...

Nemian Marcus Last Call:
Brioni ties and some very nice Stefano Ricci for $70
New batch of Pantherellas at $15-I picked up some grey ones with funky orange and purple heel and toe areas.
Brioni polo shirts in extra fine wool for $160 in small Italian sizing...very good selection.
Very good HF suit selection and some Loro Piana Storm System overcoats on the NM private label for $600.

Saks Off Fifth:
Great Purple Label cashmere sweaters for $269 down from $700 plus 20% off sale on all menswear. RLPL T shirts and $270 Grey Super 120s? wool trousers in flat front.
Good boutique jeans selection for around $100 each.

Some good deals at the Levis store as well.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> Discover Mills update...
> 
> Nemian Marcus Last Call:
> Brioni ties and some very nice Stefano Ricci for $70
> ...


Sounds good thanks. I still haven't been to Discover Mills. I need to go soon!


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

If you do go Chris, I also recommend Joe Muggs is a nice bookstore with an A+ magazine selection.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

Anyone know of a good intown (inside perimeter) source for reasonably priced white linen pocket squares and maybe some solid silk ones -- preferably not Chinese-produced? In a thread where I asked about Brooks Bros. linens, I found out that they're made in China. I don't want to spend a lot on squares at this point while saving for bigger items, but I do need to finally get some -- but at least feel better about purchasing some made in the US, Great Britain or Italy.


----------



## whnay. (Dec 30, 2004)

Nordstroms at either Perimeter Mall or Phipps Plaza.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for the recommendation! I saw some RL ones at Filene's but not as subdued as I need at this point.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I wondered what Atlanta member's favorite stores were...Here are mine:

Neiman's - the best is expensive but the Last Call sales can be incredible, especially for shirts and ties. What makes this my go-to store is the service which is phenomenal and the very high quality tailoring. Terrific people selling artisan merchandise.

Michael Christopher's - a relatively new offshoot by a ex-Guffey's partner, this store has a great atmosphere, good knowledge, and wonderful Oxxford, Lorenzini, and Incotex selections. If you do flat fronts, the flannel Incotex are sublime. Best Oxxford pricing in town.

Guffey's - great service and great merchandise with an emerging interest in the better quality Santoni shoes, some of which include FAMs (due any day I am told). Oxxford, HF, Ravazzolo in a beautiful store.

Nordstrom - terrific for lower line Santoni and Ecco loafers and a very good Zanella selection.

Saks Fifth Avenue - Terrific Canali and Zegna selection. Very good sock selection. Needs some work on shirts and trousers and I wish they would drop Armani (I never see anyone in the inside boutique). A decent visit but second tier to the others.

Lui-B - a very interesting atelier of real Italian shirts with a full MTM service at reasonable prices.

H. Stockton in Dunwoody - quality Oxxford retailer with great tailor in Tony. Deep Zanella and Samuelsohn selection. Look for Jack, one of the top sales guys in town.

Not recommended: Sebastian's Closet, Parisian, Bloomingdales (well they do have some nice Canali), and sadly Bennies is just not doing it for me anymore. Maybe good for a budget shopper looking for Allen Edmonds on the cheap but they really need an upscale line imho.

Where do you like to shop?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

*Alden Trunk Shows, Oct 3-7*

Tue. 3 H. Stockton (Cumberland Pkwy)
Wed. 4 H. Stockton (Lennox Square)
Thur. 5 Miller Bros. (Buckhead)
Fri. 6 H. Stockton (New Location in Mid Town)
Sat. 7 H. Stockton (Park Place across from Perimeter Mall)


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks Alan. I may stop by the Park Place event.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Tue. 3 H. Stockton (Cumberland Pkwy)
> Wed. 4 H. Stockton (Lennox Square)
> Thur. 5 Miller Bros. (Buckhead)
> Fri. 6 H. Stockton (New Location in Mid Town)
> Sat. 7 H. Stockton (Park Place across from Perimeter Mall)


On the 5th, Randy Hanauer will also be at Miller Bros. on behalf of Southwick. (I think I had read on here that he repped for some other lines, but didn't know who). That may be the case at H. Stockton as well. From the following post, it seems that Alden and Southwick are hitting the Southeast together.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=59572&highlight=greenville


----------



## whnay. (Dec 30, 2004)

Miller Bros. just opened a new store in Buckhead near the restaurant Portofina, quadrupled the floor space. 

FYI, the Miller brothers are ex-Stockton salesmen. They MTM all the suits for the MDs at my work. Decent quality, I believe they use Southwick exclusively for MTM but also carry RTW sportcoats from some Italian maker I've never heard of...worth checking out.

BTW Brioni is having their MTM event next week at NM, John Lobb was at last years show, not sure about this year.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> They MTM all the suits for the MDs at my work.


Even Kennedys? I may check them out anyway.  

Thanks Bill. Good information.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

whnay. said:


> They MTM all the suits for the MDs at my work. Decent quality, I believe they use Southwick exclusively for MTM but also carry RTW sportcoats from some Italian maker I've never heard of...worth checking out.QUOTE]
> 
> They use John H. Daniel out of Chattanooga for some of their MTM.
> 
> ...


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Tue. 3 H. Stockton (Cumberland Pkwy)
> Wed. 4 H. Stockton (Lennox Square)
> Thur. 5 Miller Bros. (Buckhead)
> Fri. 6 H. Stockton (New Location in Mid Town)
> Sat. 7 H. Stockton (Park Place across from Perimeter Mall)


I haven't made it to 1 of the H. Stockton locations yet. Hope to today or tomorrow. Apparently, any trunk show purchase, including special orders, is 15% off.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Try the one in Dunwoody first it's a beautiful store.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Lui-B Update:

**50% off selection of shirts (approx $85) and ties ($50).

**New Fall shirts in $185 to $225. Mostly machines but nice quality fabrics. They have a beautiful light blue stripe herringbone cloth.

**Full MTM shirts $300.

Real Italian goods (co-owner is Italian), nice (attractive!, hot even) sales staff, good parking, beautiful facility. Recommended.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Dry Cleaning Recommendation:

This is an *extremely* rare dry cleaner recommendation for me but I can recommend European Cleaners on Roswell Road near East Andrews in Buckhead.

Great service and they have done some pricey Incotex and Kiton trouser cleanings perfectly for me-$6.25 per pant. Full hand pressed shirt ($6.50 I think) operation of quality. Modern facility, family run, decent parking.

Recommended.

**Also, dropped off some work at Saul's Reweaving today. I'll let you know how that turned out.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I left out a big tip...there are tons of gorgeous Lobb MTO and Prestige models (2-3 dozen pair) on display at Neimans through today Sunday. Some really beautiful ones like the Towcester and many styles not shown in the recent catalog.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> Try the one in Dunwoody first it's a beautiful store.


Sorry I meant I hadn't visited any of the locations for the trunk show yet. Jack @ Park Place is great. I ordered the Alden suede wingtips from him yesterday.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Kiton trunk show this coming weekend at Neimans. The excellent Dan Wolman will be on hand for orders and fine conversation.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> Lui-B Update:
> 
> **50% off selection of shirts (approx $85) and ties ($50).
> 
> ...


Have you seen any of their MTM work yet? I ordered a few more MTM from H Stockton and they look great...best so far. I also paid about $130 - $150 a shirt.

Also, does anyone know if the Neiman Marcus expansion will fare well for us? Maybe a bigger and better menswear selection?


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I have not seen Lui-B's MTM on the person who ordered it but I have seen a shirt by itself. They seem decently made but not at the Borrelli level in terms of handwork. Fabrics are nice but not super light. They tell me they want the shirts to be durable. They have said the shirts are made in two houses that Pietro (the co-owner) owns in Italy and I think they are using sewing machines in many areas including buttonholes but on a small, higher quality production process.

The Neimans expansion sounds very nice-they always do a good job and I have heard that Kiton may get their own shop. I'd bet real money this will look phenomenal when all is done. They are adding an entire second floor to the whole Neimans wing. No news yet on what new stores are coming.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

*Atlanta tailors?*

If anyone knows of a good alternations tailor that I can trust to take in some trousers at the waist, cuff some cotton khakis and wool trousers, and make minor alterations to jackets, I'd appreciate the recommendation.

I'm an Atlanta transplant and have only recently arrived to go to school, so I'm still somewhat new to the area.

Thanks


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

nerdykarim said:


> If anyone knows of a good alternations tailor that I can trust to take in some trousers at the waist, cuff some cotton khakis and wool trousers, and make minor alterations to jackets, I'd appreciate the recommendation.
> 
> I'm an Atlanta transplant and have only recently arrived to go to school, so I'm still somewhat new to the area.
> 
> Thanks


I've had Mario Bosco make alterations to several garments...he does great work. He should, though, because part of his business is bespoke suiting!

*Mario Bosco*
2959 Piedmont Road NE, Atlanta, GA 30305
(404) 237-4379


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> I have not seen Lui-B's MTM on the person who ordered it but I have seen a shirt by itself. They seem decently made but not at the Borrelli level in terms of handwork. Fabrics are nice but not super light. They tell me they want the shirts to be durable. They have said the shirts are made in two houses that Pietro (the co-owner) owns in Italy and I think they are using sewing machines in many areas including buttonholes but on a small, higher quality production process.
> 
> The Neimans expansion sounds very nice-they always do a good job and I have heard that Kiton may get their own shop. I'd bet real money this will look phenomenal when all is done. They are adding an entire second floor to the whole Neimans wing. No news yet on what new stores are coming.


I actually prefer more substantial feeling cloth. One of my MTM shirts is woven pretty thin and doesn't feel that durable at all. Thanks for the info. I'll have to try them out.

Let's keep our fingers crossed...maybe Crockett and Jones/Edward Green will have a presence in the new store! I'm almost ready to make my first top of the line RTW shoe purchase and you're right...shoe shopping here is pretty weak. I'm visiting NYC in December though...so that should satiate my shoe desires for a little while at least...


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

Chris Rimby said:


> I've had Mario Bosco make alterations to several garments...he does great work. He should, though, because part of his business is bespoke suiting!
> 
> *Mario Bosco*
> 2959 Piedmont Road NE, Atlanta, GA 30305
> (404) 237-4379


I've used Mario and second the suggestion. Great work and if he thinks a specific alteration isn't worth the $ it'd cost, he'll tell you.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> I've had Mario Bosco make alterations to several garments...he does great work.


I third the Mario Bosco recommendation. In fact he will have some work done for me this Thursday.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Artisan Fan said:


> I third the Mario Bosco recommendation. In fact he will have some work done for me this Thursday.


Then it's settled. The shop's only a couple of miles from where I live, too 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## SGladwell (Dec 22, 2005)

Artisan Fan said:


> I wondered what Atlanta member's favorite stores were...
> <snip>
> Where do you like to shop?


Since Andrew Atlanta closed down the only places I've bought things in ATL are Neimans/NMLC, Saks/Saks Off5th, Stockton across from Perimeter, and various thrift stores, with NMLC and NM getting the bulk of my purchases. Even from the Basement I've only managed to find a few ties, though admittedly they were Charvets and cashmere Barberas for under $20 each. For shoes ATL is awful, a few good deals on Ferragamo Tramezzas (some of my favorite shoes) excepted. My last shoe purchases came from Ludwig Reiter's Salzburg shop (by phone, unfortunately, but Mary always takes good care of me - this time she even found a pair of shell cordovan Budapester in my size that had been languishing in their stockroom, and sold them to be for the calf price!), Carroll & Co. in LA, and Bergdorf/TBNY in NYC. I would probably buy more if I hadn't hit firm real estate limits in expanding my wardrobe and shoe collection.

I've bought a few pairs of OTC Pantherellas from Dick Ferguson's in Athens for $21.50/pr, but honestly after having worn them a bit I just don't see what makes them better than the socks I'd been buying from Banana Republic so I probably won't be buying any more of them. They do have some nice linen pocket squares, of which I've bought a few.

The dry cleaner I've been using since I was an undergrad with no cause for complaints is the little shop across from Manuel's Tavern and The Carter Center on N. Highland. Can't recall the name right now. I only use them for wool pants/coats and silk shirts. I machine wash cotton shirts and hand wash all sweaters.


----------



## PITAronin (Nov 30, 2004)

The mention of Andrew Atlanta put me in mind of the fact that some of my best experiences with buying good pre-owned clothes were at Andrew's store "Gently Owned" a long, long time ago. It's been awhile since I did any serious searching through thrift/consignment stores but, as I have more time on my hands these days I was wondering if any of the gentlemen in the Atlanta area would care to share their recommendations. (Any of you who happen to be a 42 short may be excused from responding in order to avoid compromising the probability of finding good quality merchandise in your size were I to find out about your particular thrift/consignment "honey hole.")


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> The mention of Andrew Atlanta put me in mind of the fact that some of my best experiences with buying good pre-owned clothes were at Andrew's store "Gently Owned" a long, long time ago.


I used to buy clothes there and he always had a few new items as well.

I'm not aware of any good thrift/consignment stores around today in Atlanta but there might be some good ones I just don't know about.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

Anyone have a recommendation for a good place to have a Rolex cleaned & serviced in Atlanta?


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

And while we're on the subject of recommendations...who do you guys trust your shoe care to? I usually do it myself but I also enjoy getting a shoe shine every once in a while too.


----------



## whnay. (Dec 30, 2004)

RJATL said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a good place to have a Rolex cleaned & serviced in Atlanta?


Tourneau does as good of a job as any in my experience, quick turnaround time as well.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

whnay. said:


> Tourneau does as good of a job as any in my experience, quick turnaround time as well.


Thanks for the rec. I'll give them a call. I've heard that most places generally charge $300 to do a complete cleaning, new crystal etc. but not sure if that's accurate.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I think its more like $350-375. I need to get my cleaned as well.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> I think its more like $350-375. I need to get my cleaned as well.


Mine started stopping last week and now isn't functioning at all. I'm assuming it's because I've maybe had it cleaned once in 18 years. Hopefully I'm not looking at worse than $375.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

RJATL said:


> Thanks for the rec. I'll give them a call. I've heard that most places generally charge $300 to do a complete cleaning, new crystal etc. but not sure if that's accurate.


Haven't called yet but it seems Torneau doesn't list Rolex as 1 of their brands on their web site.


----------



## IP Guy (May 15, 2006)

There is a place near Roswell Road and Glenridge that services Rolex and I think is an authorized dealer. Unfortaunately, i can;t recall the name. You may also check into sending it to Rolex in New York. It may take a little longer but I have heard the results are well worth it.


----------



## IP Guy (May 15, 2006)

*H Stockton*

FYI, I stopped in the new Stockton location in midtown (1180 Peachtree Street) that was formerly in the 191 building downtown. Very nice guys! They took a lot of time with the guys I was with and the shop is beautiful.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I'll have to see the new Stocktons...should be a good location. Midtown is rocking these days....

I stopped by Miller Bros. today. Very nice store in a house format near Whole Foods on West Preppy Faces (Paces Ferry for you newbies).

Miller has some great Aster Italian shirts in the low 200s and some nice Nick Hilton trousers. Not impressed with the Loake and Toschi shoe collection. Some very nice Bills Khakis in heavier fabrics. Looks like they do a nice MTM business but the suits are not as high a quality as the handmade labels. Some good sportswear. Decent parking on an otherwise crowded street. 

Michael Christophers is having the Oxxford rep on Saturday. This is the place for reasonably priced Incotex.

This Thursday is the big Oxxford event at Guffey's with Santoni reps as well. I'll try to take pictures.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Found a good new store called J. Harrington at The Forum Shops on Peachtree Parkway in Norcross. Small business owned and operated by Jerry Campanella who seems like a good guy. Suits MTM by Hart Schaffner Marx but better is some low pricing on Zanella from the $200s and some incredible Bill Khakis cords with a soft wide wale. I'm going back for those. Some nice Scott Barber sports shirts, AE shoes, and I was pleased to find some very unique casual Martin Dingman belts-Jerry has Dingman dress belts as well. Jerry also has some very interesting cashmere blouson jackets by Robert Millar, a new name to me (around $650 I think).

I was pleased to find some superb Marcoliani socks at $15 per pair (under the calf). I bought a pair each of cotton and wool and will report on my results.

Dangerously easy for me to make purchases since the store is a few minutes from my office. Don't tell me wife.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> Found a good new store called J. Harrington at The Forum Shops on Peachtree Parkway in Norcross. Small business owned and operated by Jerry Campanella who seems like a good guy. Suits MTM by Hart Schaffner Marx but better is some low pricing on Zanella from the $200s and some incredible Bill Khakis cords with a soft wide wale. I'm going back for those. Some nice Scott Barber sports shirts, AE shoes, and I was pleased to find some very unique casual Martin Dingman belts-Jerry has Dingman dress belts as well. Jerry also has some very interesting cashmere blouson jackets by Robert Millar, a new name to me (around $650 I think).
> 
> I was pleased to find some superb Marcoliani socks at $15 per pair (under the calf). I bought a pair each of cotton and wool and will report on my results.
> 
> Dangerously easy for me to make purchases since the store is a few minutes from my office. Don't tell me wife.


Oh good...more temptation  Thanks for the news.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Just a reminder that Guffey's big event is today until 8pm. They are located in Tower Place in Buckhead.

I took a long lunch and met Tim from Santoni and Scott from Oxxford. I will post a separate thread later with pics. 

Both gentlemen were as impressive as their merchandise. There are some $1,800 Santonis on display :devil: and some nice FAM at $800 plus casual rubber soled shoes at $400. The selection is a bit nicer than we normally see at Nordstrom. Check it out.

Oxxford has this new Draper fabric swatch book with some of the most beautiful cashmere I have seen (V fabrics). But more reasonable is the special 140s cloth that Guffey's is doing for a full suit at $2,700. Very nicely edited.

If you are around Buckhead today it's well worth a trip.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

On the other end of the Buckhead area shopping scale, the Marshalls at Piedmont Crossing (the Bennie's shopping center) had 2 Polo Blue Label (Made in Italy) sport coats yesterday - 1 40 L, the other 42L. 1st time I've seen anything other than Lauren coats there. The price is $299. Here are some terrible camera phone pics:

The 42L (3 button):

https://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m97/rvjack_photos/PRLBL-5.jpg

https://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m97/rvjack_photos/PRLBL-4.jpg

The 40L (2 button):

https://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m97/rvjack_photos/PRLBL-3.jpg

https://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m97/rvjack_photos/PRLBL-2.jpg

Today (10/12) the Marshalls in Dunwoody had the same jackets -- some in 38 or 39 (i think) -- definitely the 2nd one in 40R -- and another blue label jacket not pictured here. Obviously, the Atlanta Marshalls have picked up some old Polo stock from somewhere.


----------



## Tom72 (May 8, 2006)

Dear Artisan Fan, et al.: I am about to hole the soles of my Bostonians and Johnston & Murphys, and am looking to move up to a better class of shoe. Since I started reading this forum I have stopped my usual shoe repair rotation (it would be throwing good money after bad!), and I am at the point where I am running out of tread on all tires and the spare. I have checked the AE and Alden websites for retailers in the Atlanta area. So far it appears that JAB and Nordstroms are the main approved AE retailers, and H. Stockton and McMahan's carry Aldens. But I have been following this thread with interest for a while, and any advice y'all can provide on stores and other labels would be greatly appreciated.

I expect I will be in the ATL in the next couple weeks some time (between 10 am and 2 pm only!) but the ox is in the ditch, I won't make it to Thanksgiving without new leather, and lots of it.

Thanks,


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Tom,

I think Nordies at Perimeter Mall and Alden at H. Stockton are good choices. Nordstrom has a decent selection of Santoni which I would also recommend and Guffey's in Buckhead near Tower Place is worth a visit for Santoni-in fact they have the better selection.

On the more expensive and artisinal end is the J. Lobb at Neiman Marcus at Lenox Square.

You might try Bennies Shoes if you want a deal on Allen Edmonds.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

I think Bennie's standing price for non-cordovan AEs is about $259 or so. Definitely the best year round price for AEs. Unforutnately H Stockton already had their 15% off Alden Trunk show but I think they are the best source for Aldens. I think Mcmahon's only sells the orthopedic line -- not what you want.


----------



## IP Guy (May 15, 2006)

Tom,

At some point (maybe after you find your style) you may want to venture to AE seconds if you like the shoes. I usually order mine from the outlet in Destin. You can save a lot - even over Bennie's prices on a lot of shoes.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

IP Guy said:


> Tom,
> 
> At some point (maybe after you find your style) you may want to venture to AE seconds if you like the shoes. I usually order mine from the outlet in Destin. You can save a lot - even over Bennie's prices on a lot of shoes.


Does the Destin Outlet take phone orders?


----------



## Tom72 (May 8, 2006)

Gentlemen:

I think the order will be Guffey's, H. Stockton Midtown, Bennies, then the Colonnade for lunch. Thanks for your help.

Yours,


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Sounds like a good plan Tom.


----------



## IP Guy (May 15, 2006)

RJ,

The Destin outlet does take phone orders. I have found John to be very helpful in finding shoes, even when they are not at that particular location. You can also get on the mailing list to receive catalogs with outlet prices for seconds and flyers for slaes.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

IP Guy said:


> RJ,
> 
> The Destin outlet does take phone orders. I have found John to be very helpful in finding shoes, even when they are not at that particular location. You can also get on the mailing list to receive catalogs with outlet prices for seconds and flyers for slaes.


Thanks good to know. May be a good source for Park Aves.(or MacNeil shell cordovans if I could be so lucky).


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

Tom72 said:


> Gentlemen:
> 
> I think the order will be Guffey's, H. Stockton Midtown, Bennies, then the Colonnade for lunch. Thanks for your help.
> 
> ...


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Would any of you guys be interested in commissioning a piece from Desmond Merrion?

https://www.desmerrionbespoketailor.com/

I expressed some interest but he said he would need 3 or 4 people to see to make Atlanta a stop on his next USA visit. Anybody?

Chris


----------



## Richie_G (Jun 19, 2006)

What kind of suit does he make? Is it more on the lines of a Huntsman or something much softer? There aren't many photos of the finished product on his internet page.

Thanks


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Richie_G said:


> What kind of suit does he make? It's it more on the lines of a Huntsman or something much softer? There aren't many photos of the finished product on his internet page.
> 
> Thanks


He describes himself as being very versatile. He doesn't claim a certain house-style. He appears to be very passionate and makes the entire suit himself. I agree there aren't many pictures of finished suits on his site, but there aren't many on Thomas Mahon's site either.

Basically I'm willing to give old-craft tailors such as Mahon and Merrion a try purely out of my admiration of the dedication they display to their art. Also, pictures of bespoke suits aren't always going to give a good idea of what a suit that you might order will look like. Some people need wider lapels, others need soft-shoulders, and yet others need some shoulder exaggeration (I'm stating the obvious here).


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Good news! J Crew at Lenox has the men's cashmere sweaters...currently full priced at $188 but sales will be around the corner leading up to Turkey Day. Black, brown, navy, gray and nice medium mottled green. Loro Piana yarn and they are super soft. I've been wearing my navy one I got for $70 and it is as good as most cashmere sweaters I have. They use Italian yarn but make it in China to save money but the construction is fine.

Torneau gave my Rolex a free steam cleaning and seal testing before that. They have a tech named Ed and he is great at customer service.

Oh yeah, J Crew has some wonderful 5 pocket cord jeans on sale for $49.50 and a 2 for $45 deal on pocketless broken in long sleeve T shirts. I got one in navy and one in a slate grey.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

What weight suitings have you guys been wearing here in Atlanta? It was suggested to me to not purchase any suits in weights over 10-11oz. Have any of you guys gone with a 13oz wool? Heavier?


----------



## Taxler (Oct 22, 2006)

Chris Rimby said:


> What weight suitings have you guys been wearing here in Atlanta? It was suggested to me to not purchase any suits in weights over 10-11oz. Have any of you guys gone with a 13oz wool? Heavier?


IMO, 10oz. is the upper limit for regular wear in Atlanta. Even on mornings when it's cool enough to justify a slightly heaver wieight, the mild afternoon temperatures make the suit feel uncomfortably heavy. I generally stick with the 9-10oz. weights in Atlanta, and reserve the greater than 11oz. suits for monthly business trips to Chicago and Dayton.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Taxler said:


> IMO, 10oz. is the upper limit for regular wear in Atlanta. Even on mornings when it's cool enough to justify a slightly heaver wieight, the mild afternoon temperatures make the suit feel uncomfortably heavy. I generally stick with the 9-10oz. weights in Atlanta, and reserve the greater than 11oz. suits for monthly business trips to Chicago and Dayton.


Ok thanks. 10oz. was manton's suggestion as well.


----------



## Tom72 (May 8, 2006)

Well, I finally found time to make the trip and do the grand shoe tour of the ATL, but it wasn't exactly grand, being somewhat truncated (3 shoe stops, 1 meal), because it was Sunday. I just couldn't break free during the week, but my wife joined me and we had a mighty good time. 

The first stop was BB Lenox Square, to pay homage to the display (if I buy cordovans they will be by mail in a plain brown wrapper sent to the office!). What really caught my eye was a two toned camel cardigan sweater. I saw warmth and comfort on a frosty morning at the office; she saw Mr. Rogers. 

My Ask Andy training soon paid off! When she asked if we shouldn't try the J&M store, that gave me the chance to expound on the virtues of AE and Alden. I didn't even look in the window as we passed. But I have to say I really did feel like the country mouse come to town in the glitzy Lenox consumer cornucopia.

After we left Lenox we went up Peachtree to the JAB in Buckhead (after we spent a while looking for it where it used to be 30 years ago - my, how Buckhead has grown). I thought I might cash in on the 20% corporate discount, but was disappointed to learn that they only carry D widths in stock. 9EEE (me) is a special order. I may as well order off the net if I want something sight unseen.

Bennies was the last shoe stop. It was like coming home for the holidays, they were having a one day 15% discount on AE. The Falcons game was on the box, M. Vick blowing Bengal minds. Ralph - unsolicited - lectured my wife on why AE was a sound purchase, then set me up with a pair of black 9EEE Park Avenues and said to give a call and he would order me a pair of Merlot PAs, and apply the 15%. They look gooooooood, I was happier than a pig in slop. I told him about JAB, he laughed and said "them selling shoes is like Bennies selling sport coats!". Ralph has a satisfied customer.

We watched the game a while, then it being Sunday we hit the Colonnade and had short ribs the size of a Cooper Mini. We meant to buy a Colonnade t-shirt for our daughter in NYC and forgot, but remembered to bring slices of Peanut Butter Pie home to the crowd hard-wired to the PS2. Have to save Carver's for the Guffey's/H. Stockton expedition.

Yours,


----------



## SGladwell (Dec 22, 2005)

Went to the mountains for a long weekend, stopped by the so-called "Premium Outlets" on the way back. As expected, most of the mass market mallrat-brand outlets - Brooks Brothers, Banana Republic, Ralph Lauren, J. Crew - were teeming with second-rate goods, the lone bright spot in that category being boxers at BR at 4 for $20. (Actually, Brooks did have a fair number passable but not exceptional cashmere sweaters claimed on their labels to be woven of 3-ply yarn in the $150 range, but absolutely nothing but glue in the tailored section, so maybe the outlet isn't a total loss.) The real bright spots were as follows:

1) The Puma outlet had a decent selection of 96 Hour kicks at $60. (They also had some MI or MY or whatever, but they weren't very attractive.) Made in Italy of leather that might be just a little too soft for its own good. Time and wear will tell.

2) Tucked inside an otherwise dismal, dreary, and sad Saks Off5th is an RLPL/Saint Andrews 6x2 DB suit with a ticket pocket in size 42R or L (US), in midnight blue with a ticket pocket. They also had a size 44 (US, actually size 54), but it will be going to the tailor tomorrow morning for some slight alterations and to attach the sleeve buttons.  Like the old Chester Barrie RLPL DB's it buttons somewhat peculiarly, with the inside button being at the bottom rather than the middle rank. (At least, it differs in that respect from my Oxxford and Barbera 6x2 DB's.) Price was marked $549 or $599 - less than the Z Zegna glued dross they also offered! - but you probably get Off5th's weekly 30% coupon mailing to knock a bit more off of that. They also had some lower-tier (Corneliani? Cantarelli?) RLPL SB/DV/ticket pocket sportcoats in midnight blue, but they were clearly inferior to the SA models in fabric and detailing, but were not priced accordingly. If for some reason you don't hate the RLPL Keeton, and don't hate it even more in contrasting collar/cuffs, they also had a number of them in various sizes and patterns (all with gaudy white collars and cuffs) for $75.

In non-sartorial ATL shopping news, Trader Joe's on 92 is great, and for those who aren't too proud to buy a silly kitchen gadget Aldi has the George Foreman G5 for $50, or fully $70 less than anyone else in the city. (EDIT: no aspersion intended with the "silly kitchen gadget" comment. I bought one myself to replace the single-sized George I've had since 1996 or so.)


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> It was like coming home for the holidays, they were having a one day 15% discount on AE.


I'm glad you had fun and got a deal Tom. 



> In non-sartorial ATL shopping news, Trader Joe's on 92 is great, and for those who aren't too proud to buy a silly kitchen gadget Aldi has the George Foreman G5 for $50


They are opening a Trader Joe's soon at the Forum Shops in Norcross as well near my work. Big sign is up annoucing the addition. You can stop in and then afterward visit Jerry at J. Harrington for some fine clothes.

********************

I was at Nordies in Buckhead and they are now carrying a few models from Testoni's black label. Looked reasonably well contructed. Also have added some stylish Canali shoes-not sure on quality yet...


----------



## IP Guy (May 15, 2006)

*Partner's Card*

The Partner's Card (benefits Camp Twin Lakes) offers a 20% discount at a lot of local shops including H. Stockton and Mark Shale. I used it today at H. Stockton and received 20% of some ties. If you have some big purchases, it might be well worth the $60.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

IP Guy said:


> The Partner's Card (benefits Camp Twin Lakes) offers a 20% discount at a lot of local shops including H. Stockton and Mark Shale. I used it today at H. Stockton and received 20% of some ties. If you have some big purchases, it might be well worth the $60.


Great tip thanks!


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Does anyone know if there's a high end fabric store in Atlanta? Something equivalent to Tip Top in NYC?

Chris


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> The Partner's Card (benefits Camp Twin Lakes) offers a 20% discount at a lot of local shops including H. Stockton and Mark Shale.


Where do I get one of these? Is there a website?



> Does anyone know if there's a high end fabric store in Atlanta?


I'm not aware of any Chris.


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

The best Atlanta upgrade news is the shoe department at Nieman Marcus under its manager Willam Phoenix. He really know his stuff. No longer is this a shoe wasteland. Nieman's now has a good stock of John Lobb Paris at around $900-$1,250, Barker Black's at around $600-$850 and some absolutely fantastic Kitons pushing $2,300. 
Although Bennie's cannot get Alden's cordovan models, it will order any other Aldens that you want at the best prices in town.
A hit or miss proposition is the Nieman's outlet store at Discover Mills. Once in a while it has some great finds.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

KenCPollock said:


> The best Atlanta upgrade news is the shoe department at Nieman Marcus under its manager Willam Phoenix. He really know his stuff. No longer is this a shoe wasteland. Nieman's now has a good stock of John Lobb Paris at around $900-$1,250, Barker Black's at around $600-$850 and some absolutely fantastic Kitons pushing $2,300.
> Although Bennie's cannot get Alden's cordovan models, it will order any other Aldens that you want at the best prices in town.
> A hit or miss proposition is the Nieman's outlet store at Discover Mills. Once in a while it has some great finds.


I saw the Lobb and Kiton shoes you are referring to this past Saturday. I didn't see the Barker Black...it was really crowded when I was there though. More good news: I spoke to a salesman that said that the shoe department does have a 30% off sale in December. That would bring the $950 JL below $700.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I agree...lately the NM shoe department is rocking.

Discover Mills NM is very good for some things but I have not been impressed with their shoes.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> That would bring the $950 JL below $700.


Nice! You are spending my birthday money Chris. :devil:


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

I saw the Barker Black shoes on Saturday. I didn't realize they were selling at that location--they may be a very recent addition. They look nice, but the skull and crossbone motif isn't really for me.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I seem to recall the NM only discounts some of the styles in December but I could be wrong.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> Nice! You are spending my birthday money Chris. :devil:


Sorry AF...I had to do it.


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi guys,

Nice to see a good group of Atlanta gentlemen exchanging information.

I too am looking for a tailor and I already saw the Mario Bosco recommendations, but being a college student on a college budget, would he still be your recommendation? What I'm looking for is having some pants taken in and hemmed (like a pair of Bill's or something similar) or at the most having a jacket taken in or let out.

I would really like to built a relationship with a reputable tailor in the area but I wonder if it is worth it for simple stuff such as this? Are his prices and turn around time reasonable for small jobs?

Oh and on the subject of thrift shops... they are very hit or miss but I drop by the Nearly New Shop every now and then. They are located in the Kroger shopping center at Howell Mill and I-75 (next to the new Walmart) and run by the Junior League. They are typically on the low end of clothing but I have heard of people finding some steals there. They are apparently very good for women's clothing though, my girlfriend loves going there.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

KenCPollock said:


> The best Atlanta upgrade news is the shoe department at Nieman Marcus under its manager Willam Phoenix. He really know his stuff. No longer is this a shoe wasteland. Nieman's now has a good stock of John Lobb Paris at around $900-$1,250, Barker Black's at around $600-$850 and some absolutely fantastic Kitons pushing $2,300.
> Although Bennie's cannot get Alden's cordovan models, it will order any other Aldens that you want at the best prices in town.
> A hit or miss proposition is the Nieman's outlet store at Discover Mills. Once in a while it has some great finds.


I knew Bennie's had a couple of pairs of Alden 10 years ago or more and always wished they'd stock them. So they can order calf but not cordovan? Did they say why? Do you happen to have an idea on what the discount would be on the non-cordovan Aldens? I'd like to pick up the suede tassels and some other non-cordovans at some point.


----------



## Taxler (Oct 22, 2006)

gtguyzach said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Nice to see a good group of Atlanta gentlemen exchanging information.
> 
> ...


Mario's prices are comparable to any other tailor in the Atlanta area that I'm familiar with, and he will do small jobs. Typical turn time is 7-10 days.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

Taxler said:


> Mario's prices are comparable to any other tailor in the Atlanta area that I'm familiar with, and he will do small jobs. Typical turn time is 7-10 days.


He will do small jobs and he'll be a real gentleman in doing so. Recently, he altered some Purple Label Grey Flannels for me -- including replacing the side-tabs with belt loops for $30.


----------



## whnay. (Dec 30, 2004)

Last call news:

Loro Piana dark navy storm system jacket 42R MSRP: $3,295, on sale for about $800. They also have a vest in the same size for $240 + 20% off.

Several Bruno Cucinelli cashmere sweaters in red and yellow at $279. Also two cashmere khaki colored pea coats for just over $1,000.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> Loro Piana dark navy storm system jacket 42R MSRP: $3,295, on sale for about $800.


A very good deal. Thanks for the update Bill. I have to stop by. When did the sale start? Any decent Borrelli or Kiton shirts?


----------



## PITAronin (Nov 30, 2004)

Let me echo the sense that Mario Bosco is both a pleasant gentleman to work with and able to do high quality alterations at what seems - to me at least - to be pretty competitive prices. If memory serves, the last thing he worked on for me was an eBay'd Edgar Pomeroy sport coat - suppressed the waist and did a bit of work on the sleeves for about $45.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

PITAronin said:


> Let me echo the sense that Mario Bosco is both a pleasant gentleman to work with and able to do high quality alterations at what seems - to me at least - to be pretty competitive prices. If memory serves, the last thing he worked on for me was an eBay'd Edgar Pomeroy sport coat - suppressed the waist and did a bit of work on the sleeves for about $45.


Forgot to mention earlier that he did an ebay'd Brooks (Greenfield Golden Fleece) Sport Coat for $45. So, sounds like he's consistent on his pricing.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Any more news on local sales? 

I will be at Lenox on Friday morning but should be a zoo. I will try to report on what I find.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> Any more news on local sales?
> 
> I will be at Lenox on Friday morning but should be a zoo. I will try to report on what I find.


I know Brooks Brothers is having a sale until noon. They have some gorgeous sweaters in stock right now (to my eye at least).

I doubt I'll do any shopping for myself since I recently snapped and ordered four pairs of shoes in two weeks :devil:

And because I know you will ask: 
C&J Audley, RM Willims Craftsman, Polo Redding {C&J}, Alden Fan Blucher :icon_smile:


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Some notes from Lenox trip today:

Neiman Marcus:
**some quality trousers for $250 from Zegna and Incotex in several sizes.
**Keith checked with shoe guy and they were planning to put some Lobbs out later today on sale. They had Zegna, Ferragamo and Tods loafers on discount.
**Shirts were a little disappointed due to some vivid pastel colors but there were some good Kiton and Borrelli in 16 and 16.5 marked down about $100, I may wait for another markdown to happen.
**Some decent casual wear on sale from RLPL (shirts for $138).
**A couple of really nice Kiton 150s in my size I wish I could afford right now including a quality brown chalkstripe.

Mark Shale: Zanella trousers on sale for around $200-250.

J. Crew: Cashmere sweaters (the good ones with Loro Piana yarn) for $148 ($40 off). Probably see another markdown but I may not wait.

Ross-Simons: 15% off on watches including Breitling and Baume & Mercier.

Tourneau: No specific sale but they do discount. Just wanted to report some more fantastic service there. Judging from TZ this is unusual but I'm glad we have a good store in Atlanta.

Any reports from elsewhere? I have not been to Guffey's or Michael Christopher in a while.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Saks at Phipps*

Has a rather large selection of Ferragamo shoes, both lace-ups and loafers on sale for what looks like about 30% off. I bought a great pair of auburn leather lace ups for $370 (regular price $465). They also had a lot of Bruno Magli, Cole Haan Collection, and some Prada at pretty good prices also. Not much in the way of clothes though. Most of the sale items were Theory, Boss, Zegna, and a boat load of Lacoste, although I did find a very nice, coarse wool Prada military style coat as well. Good luck out there!


----------



## IP Guy (May 15, 2006)

*TJ Maxx*

In another thread, there were members discussing their finds or lack of finds at Marshall's. I thought it appropriate to post here, since it is specific to Atlanta. My wife just informaed me that a few TJ Maxx stores around the metro area (she specifically mentioned the perimeter area) will be moving to more upscale brands. What this means I do not exactly know or if it will just be women's brands - which I find happens on occasion. I just wanted to pass along this information - if you make it out to one and have any details to report, please post.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> My wife just informaed me that a few TJ Maxx stores around the metro area (she specifically mentioned the perimeter area) will be moving to more upscale brands.


That would be welcome. I find myself in Dunwoody quite a bit as two great friends are there.


----------



## whnay. (Dec 30, 2004)

*December Sales News*

Saks: One pair of suede Gucci bit loafers in size 11, 30% off. 
About 100 to 150 Charvet ties 40% off from $165. RLPL ties and pocket squares 35% off. A handful of Ferragamo printed silks at 40% off. Junk for suits and shirts, mostly difussion line items from Hugo Boss, Paul Smith, and Zegna.

Neiman Marcus: Awesome selection of Borrelli, T&A, Lorenzini and Brioni shirts from 30% - 40%. Several pairs of Lobbs including a rubber soled Lopez, burgundy Keats and a tobacco suede Garnier II. Suits and slacks hit or miss but I found a Isaia and Kiton sportcoats in my size; 38S. Several pairs of Todds, Prada, and Gucci seasonal shoes up to 40% in a large range of sizes. Gorgeous Loro Piana suede coat 40%, several Kiton and Brioni ties in various colors but mostly blue...overall far better selection than Saks.


----------



## SGladwell (Dec 22, 2005)

IP Guy said:


> In another thread, there were members discussing their finds or lack of finds at Marshall's. I thought it appropriate to post here, since it is specific to Atlanta. My wife just informaed me that a few TJ Maxx stores around the metro area (she specifically mentioned the perimeter area) will be moving to more upscale brands. What this means I do not exactly know or if it will just be women's brands - which I find happens on occasion. I just wanted to pass along this information - if you make it out to one and have any details to report, please post.


I've found lots of women's Armani blacklabel at the Perimeter and North Point TJ Maxx stores that ended up being gifts for people, so they've been getting more upscale (not necessarily, "good," but a fair value at the prices they charge) stuff for at least five years.


----------



## SGladwell (Dec 22, 2005)

Just a quick update:

NM/Saks/Off5th: Nothing new/interesting to report

Mario Bosco: One particularly beautiful swatch in a 9oz Super 200's. His $4k price for "all by hand' bespoke doesn't seem out of line, considering the fairy-tale asking prices of RTW.

Bennies, Buckhead: Still have some Grenson Masterpieces at 10% off of the rack price, for a total of ~$245 out the door. No returns, but if you can try them on in the store, who cares? I picked up a chestnut PS/Masterpiece line wholecut with some scratching that came out after some buffing and a minor oil-looking spot on one of the soles, but left some rubber-soles and the loafer with a buckle on top for the next guy. Also, they stock the AE Mora, though I was less impressed with the shoe than I had hoped to be.

NM Last Call: Some nice Brunello Cucinelli cashmere sweaters for $200. Angie showed me a stunning patch pocket Brunello Cucinelli cashmere sportcoat that was alas, a size too big. It is marked 56L but looks to my eyes more like a 56R. Well priced at $1200ish. Racks and racks of Patherella OTC's for $15 or less. Even better, they have some nice OTC socks under their own label for $6.99. Also, some cool Oxxford Crest ties for $19.99. They have body in either heathered charcoal or dark blue with thin rep stripes in smooth silk. (The one I picked up has bronze and red stripes.) Nice selection of solid-colored silk pocket squares with rolled edges at $14 or so. Also some squares by Duchamp, Faberge, and Zegna at great prices. Some machine-sewn Prada and Paul Smith squares that are still overpriced at outlet levels.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

SGladwell said:


> Mario Bosco: One particularly beautiful swatch in a 9oz Super 200's. His $4k price for "all by hand' bespoke doesn't seem out of line, considering the fairy-tale asking prices of RTW.
> 
> Bennies, Buckhead: Still have some Grenson Masterpieces at 10% off of the rack price, for a total of ~$245 out the door. No returns, but if you can try them on in the store, who cares? I picked up a chestnut PS/Masterpiece line wholecut with some scratching that came out after some buffing and a minor oil-looking spot on one of the soles, but left some rubber-soles and the loafer with a buckle on top for the next guy. Also, they stock the AE Mora, though I was less impressed with the shoe than I had hoped to be.


I went to Mario for some alterations for the first time last week. They did a great job--exceeded my expectations on both time and quality. Price was very reasonable, given the quantity of garments I brought in.

What kind of sizing do they have in stock of Grenson MP at Bennies? (This was the location on Piedmont, right?) I love some MP models...if they have any in my size (and I don't happen to win any ebay auctions between now and next week) I might have to go pick up a pair. I should also go in to try on the Mora and a bal from the new #8 to see how they fit my foot.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## SGladwell (Dec 22, 2005)

nerdykarim said:


> I went to Mario for some alterations for the first time last week. They did a great job--exceeded my expectations on both time and quality. Price was very reasonable, given the quantity of garments I brought in.


That's reassuring, because I brought one of my favorite suits to him (an Attolini-made LB in a Carlo Barbera S140's fresco) for some retouching. On that suit, I'm much less price- than quality- sensitive, but it's good to hear that both met your expectations.



nerdykarim said:


> What kind of sizing do they have in stock of Grenson MP at Bennies? (This was the location on Piedmont, right?)


Yeah, Piedmont and Sidney Marcus. I only checked size 10.5-11.5, so I can't tell you what was there outside of those sizes. Would've checked more, but my gf was with me and while she can spend all day dragging me around to look at Choos, she gets bored in men's shoe stores.

Their sizing standards seem off to me by half a size. I'm an 11 or 11.5 US (10-10.5UK) and the 11.5 Grensons were lakes on my feet.



nerdykarim said:


> I should also go in to try on the Mora and a bal from the new #8 to see how they fit my foot.


Count me with Jan as not a fan of the 8. Maybe an 11E would work for me, but they didn't have any for me to try. Regardless, I think those who go into the Mora thinking they might have found a cut-price JL William are going to be as disappointed as I was. Also, the Mora was listed at, if memory serves, $305, which strikes me as a third high for a shoe of that apparent quality.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> Some nice Brunello Cucinelli cashmere sweaters for $200.


Pretty good price relative to the quality.

Thanks SG for the update.


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

Just wanted to thank those that recommended Mr. Bosco to me. I needed the sleeves shortened on a sports coat and to get a pair of pants shortened and cuffed. He charged me $43 total and had it done in a week. The work was very nice too. I don't know much about alterations pricing but it seemed reasonable to me and he was nice to deal with.

Thanks again!


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Anybody been to Neimans lately?

What are the prices and selection looking like now?


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

There were a few pairs of black Lobb captoes on sale for around $745 a week or so ago. A lot of shirts and ties on sale as well.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Went to Neiman Marcus Last Call to pick up a post-Christmas gift for my wife at the 30% off David Yurman jewelry sale, found a great piece for her. The men's section was almost a write-off, save for an Oxxford double-vented suit in grey (42R, I am a 40R or it would have been mine), some nice Corneliani (they always seem to have a decent selection of Corneliani) and some Paul Smith, one of which came home with me. The rest of the store was very picked over, the shoe section had a couple pairs of Bruno Magli in size 10 1/2 and 11, but that was about it, everything else was Cole Haan, Via Spiga, Boss, and similar, lower end stuff. Almost nothing in the shirt section except a couple of Turnbull & Asser, and a few Charvet, 2 of which I snagged! In terms of trousers, some nice Brioni (size 33, 34, and 36), a few pairs of Incotex (around $120) but they sizes were huge, size 40, and not European sizes!! Other than that, I think I would wait until they restock the place before I head out there again, they had very little left.


----------



## SGladwell (Dec 22, 2005)

A trip to Lenox Square today revealed a few things. Neimans is having a decent (pre)sale, with Kiton cashmere sportcoats in the low $2k range and Isaia suits under $1.5k, and a few pairs of Lobbs for the smallfooted among us at sub-$400 pricing. Also, some hideous Gucci purple wingtip loafers that were positively pimpalicious.

Tim was also kind enough to take me around the sales at RL. There's a _beautiful_ RLPL three-piece tweed country suit (hacking pockets, throat latch for a small man, and a few nice RLBL items as well. (At least the two RLBL suits on the sale rack I inspected were beyond a doubt fully canvassed.) They also have some RLPL Grants with a backwards buckle on one of the shoes in a larger size. Maybe 12 or 13. I don't know if they're willing to dicker on the price, because they were too big for me and honestly I find the Grant/Jermyn II type monk to be much less elegant than the double-buckle.

H. Stockton also had some decent sales. Marcolani (sp?) socks for 50% off, and some cheap-looking Robert Talbott shirts with petrochemical buttons for the same.


----------



## whnay. (Dec 30, 2004)

SGladwell said:


> A trip to Lenox Square today revealed a few things. Neimans is having a decent (pre)sale, with Kiton cashmere sportcoats in the low $2k range and Isaia suits under $1.5k, and a few pairs of Lobbs for the smallfooted among us at sub-$400 pricing. Also, some hideous Gucci purple wingtip loafers that were positively pimpalicious.
> 
> Tim was also kind enough to take me around the sales at RL. There's a _beautiful_ RLPL three-piece tweed country suit (hacking pockets, throat latch for a small man, and a few nice RLBL items as well. (At least the two RLBL suits on the sale rack I inspected were beyond a doubt fully canvassed.) They also have some RLPL Grants with a backwards buckle on one of the shoes in a larger size. Maybe 12 or 13. I don't know if they're willing to dicker on the price, because they were too big for me and honestly I find the Grant/Jermyn II type monk to be much less elegant than the double-buckle.
> 
> H. Stockton also had some decent sales. Marcolani (sp?) socks for 50% off, and some cheap-looking Robert Talbott shirts with petrochemical buttons for the same.


Yeah Tim is my guy at RL and he had me try on that three piece you mentioned. Its a perfect fit but a touch more than I'd like to spend on a heavy cashmere suit had have the chance to wear once or twice a year.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> Marcolani (sp?) socks for 50% off


You had me at Marcoliani...


----------



## SGladwell (Dec 22, 2005)

whnay. said:


> Yeah Tim is my guy at RL and he had me try on that three piece you mentioned. Its a perfect fit but a touch more than I'd like to spend on a heavy cashmere suit had have the chance to wear once or twice a year.


It might have been marked down again since you saw it last. I think it was something insanely reasonable, like $1200 or $1400. Too bad they didn't have it in a 44...


----------



## TennesseeTuxedo (Oct 31, 2004)

*Bosco's Hours?*

Does anyone know Mario Bosco's hours of operation? I assume he does not open the shop on Saturdays. Is this correct?

I need to have a new Brioni DB altered (thnx to ehaberdasher) and given the rave reviews that he has recieved, I figured it would be worth it to bring it down to him rather than try to find a decent tailor in Nashville.


----------



## PITAronin (Nov 30, 2004)

Pretty sure he is open on Saturdays, for at least part of the day, since I'm certain that most of my pick-ups and drop-offs with him have been on weekends, but a phone call (404-237-4379) is probably best just to make sure about his exact hours.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

I believe he's open until noon on Saturdays.


----------



## Tom72 (May 8, 2006)

I have a couple or three vintage BB 3/2 tweeds I inherited from my late uncle, my guess is they are 40 - 50 years old, I can remember him wearing one of them when I was just a lad. Two are sound, but for the linings, which look like Ollie North and Fawn Hall got hold of them. One of them needs some seams tightened as well as a new lining.

My Tailor Lady out here in the sticks says she won't install new linings, it is too time consuming, so I guess I will have to bring them into town.

Is this a specialized field, like reweaving? Am I entering the world of "clothing restoration"? Or is this something the much acclaimed Mr. Bosco might undertake? Any suggestions for a solution in the Metro Atlanta area will be greatly appreciated.

The winning suggestion gets a free lunch at the Silver Grill. Or The Varsity. I am open to suggestions....


----------



## Taxler (Oct 22, 2006)

Tom72 said:


> I have a couple or three vintage BB 3/2 tweeds I inherited from my late uncle, my guess is they are 40 - 50 years old, I can remember him wearing one of them when I was just a lad. Two are sound, but for the linings, which look like Ollie North and Fawn Hall got hold of them. One of them needs some seams tightened as well as a new lining.
> 
> My Tailor Lady out here in the sticks says she won't install new linings, it is too time consuming, so I guess I will have to bring them into town.
> 
> ...


Mario will do any alteration, but he is primarily a suit maker and can handle any suit related task. Custom Clothing of Atlanta is the other suit maker that can handle any alteration or repair.


----------



## jimbabwe (Jan 15, 2006)

I had some tailoring done at Mario's last week. Mario does an excellent job taking your measurements but his team of tailors are good but not exceptional. I like about 1/2" of extra jacket sleeve lining pressed in at the wrist. The jackets I had tailored lacked this extra fabric (requested) and the work very typical of other shops in town.

I've used Kam's Alterations for years and find their work every bit as good as Mario's and costing about 25% less. The shop is smaller than Mario's but adequate. 100% statisfaction guarantee and they take credit cards.

They're located at West Paces Ferry Rd and Northside Parkway (I-75 at West Paces Ferry) in the Paces Ferry Plaza Shopping Center (Houston's). It's a small shop and located across the parking lot from Houstons and around the side of the building that houses an antique store.


----------



## junior engineer (Jun 14, 2005)

SGladwell said:


> Regardless, I think those who go into the Mora thinking they might have found a cut-price JL William are going to be as disappointed as I was. Also, the Mora was listed at, if memory serves, $305, which strikes me as a third high for a shoe of that apparent quality.


Really? I was very impressed with the suede Mora. What's wrong with the quality? Is it not on par with the PA?


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Saw some good stuff at Neimans yesterday...New Lobbs, some gorgeous Sutor Mantellasi, new dress shirts from Borrelli and Kiton, some really nice looking Zegna sportcoats and there is some new impeccable Kiton cashmere sportcoat action.

Also appears to be some new casual wear from Brunello Cucinelli and Loro Piana.

Also must say I am very impressed with how nice the new 2nd floor addition to the Lenox Square Neiman wing is coming along. They are really making it nice. Not sure how I feel about the men's store going to the downstairs area. I kinda like the lighting where it is now. We will have to see how it works out. I think it's going to be very luxe no matter what happens.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

AF that reminds me... I was told that the new Lenox Square Ralph Lauren store will be upstairs on the new second floor. It will 3x the size of the current store. Unfortunately though, even with all that new space, they don't have plans to expand their shoe selection to include RLPL


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> Unfortunately though, even with all that new space, they don't have plans to expand their shoe selection to include RLPL


Isn't that idiotic? I can't understand Ralph's philosophy here. Why would you go to the RL store if it only sells the same thing you see in every mall in Georgia in every department store?

Why let Neimans get new RLPL every season and yet your own flagship store in the South has only the sportswear. It doesn't make sense to me. You would think they would want to create a premium atmosphere.

Boggles my mind. It could be a great way for us to get EG. I wish we had EG locally.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Artisan Fan said:


> Boggles my mind. It could be a great way for us to get EG. I wish we had EG locally.


Quoted for emphasis.



Artisan Fan said:


> Saw some good stuff at Neimans yesterday...New Lobbs, some gorgeous Sutor Mantellasi, new dress shirts from Borrelli and Kiton, some really nice looking Zegna sportcoats and there is some new impeccable Kiton cashmere sportcoat action.


Excellent...I'll be taking a gander this Saturday.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> Quoted for emphasis.


I tried to talk Michael Christopher into getting EG. I like their store.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> I tried to talk Michael Christopher into getting EG. I like their store.


Did he give you any indication that he'd be interested?


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> Did he give you any indication that he'd be interested?


No, we failed in our mission. I think their last shoe order was not well made and they had some issues.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hmm. I guess I'm saving my $$ for the next John Lobb trunk show at Neiman's then. 

As a side note, I've considered making a trip to DC for the G&G trunk show. Once I worked out the numbers for that idea though it was clear that the amount of money I would spend on shoes + trip would buy me a pair of JL Vale (my favorite RTW shoe of all time). 

Just in case any Carmina, EG, G&G, C&J representatives are reading this thread, know this: WE'RE ABOUT TO HAVE A TRUMP TOWER IN ATLANTA FOR GOD'S SAKE PLEASE SELL YOUR SHOES HERE!! :devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> WE'RE ABOUT TO HAVE A TRUMP TOWER IN ATLANTA FOR GOD'S SAKE PLEASE SELL YOUR SHOES HERE!!


Shhhh! That's a secret. We don't want people thinking we Atlantans are a bunch of noveau riche Rolex-wearing ********!


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

*Filene's Basement*

I went to Filene's this weekend and they are having their suit event.

I believe it was $150 off the $499-599 suits and $200 off the $699+.

I saw a load of very nice Hickey Freemans for $450 (after above discount). There were also some Gieves & Hawkes RTW suits ($325 after discount) but they appeared to be fused (nicely styled though for someone looking for an inexpensive suit).

There was also a pretty good selection of basic colors in the Talbott shirts (I picked up a textured white and a light blue). There were some nice patterns in the HF shirts but I like Talbott better and the RTs were cheaper.

Shoe selection was horrible. Some nice RT belts but from the suggestions in the other thread I take it they always carry those.

There were also some stunning Canali ties for $50 as well as some really beautiful and conservative Talbott BOCs (i.e. not the clown patterns that usually make it to the discount stores).


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Badrabbit said:


> There was also a pretty good selection of basic colors in the Talbott shirts (I picked up a textured white and a light blue). There were some nice patterns in the HF shirts but I like Talbott better and the RTs were cheaper.


Were the Talbott shirts still $69? I really like RT shirts, but $70 is just too much for me to spend on a shirt at the moment.


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

nerdykarim said:


> Were the Talbott shirts still $69? I really like RT shirts, but $70 is just too much for me to spend on a shirt at the moment.


I believe they were $59 and the HFs were $69. I found several Talbotts on the 50% off racks (though not in my size) I found a couple on aother rack for $40 which I purchased.

There were tons of nice shirts on the discount racks but not a whole lot in my size (17 1/2).


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I agree the Filenes shoe selection is rubbish. I've found some RL pants and socks there from time to time and the occasional Barneys merchandise will roll through.

I like Last Call at NM best of all.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

If you haven't been to NM Last Call in a while, was there today and they have tons of new stuff out. I walked out with an armload of T&A and Brioni shirts, as well as some RLPL. Also bought 2 pairs of Luciano Barbera trousers, and a great Kiton sportcoat. They have a huge variety of T&A, Brioni, and Zegna, and some decent Paul Smith, BC, Loro Piana, Oxxford, Charvet, and others. Worth a trip.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks Gnatty. Have to check it out.


----------



## PITAronin (Nov 30, 2004)

Ditto. With that much availability of atypically good merchandise on offer, I may have to brave the rain and head up there today as well.


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

Nobody is going to believe this, but Miller Brothers adds, at no charge, 8 handmade working buttonholes to all suits and sportcoats which it sells and also throws in a beautiful very large and heavy curved back mahogany hanger (worth at least $35 IMO) and a nice garment bag. It just did this on a sport jacket I bought on sale at 40% off.


----------



## PITAronin (Nov 30, 2004)

Was just in to Miller Brothers yesterday, catching the end of the winter seasonal sale. For any of the Atlanta brethren who haven't found your way over to visit this store, I offer my heartfelt encouragement. Good people, great selection. Essentially, it's what the whole shopping for menswear experience ought to be like.

And, adding to the earlier posts about Niemans Last Call at Discover Mills: 
1. Yes, they have a boatload of new items in
2. But - the usual caveat - it's a total crapshoot in the sense that the really good stuff seems to be in sizes that aren't mine.


----------



## Taxler (Oct 22, 2006)

PITAronin said:


> And, adding to the earlier posts about Niemans Last Call at Discover Mills:
> 1. Yes, they have a boatload of new items in
> 2. But - the usual caveat - it's a total crapshoot in the sense that the really good stuff seems to be in sizes that aren't mine.


I just checked the 40R jacket, 32W pants, 15R shirt, and 8.5 shoe selection, and there wasn't anything special. If you're interested in any of the marquee labels, dont wait long; I ran into a few Ebay sellers while I was there, and they were snatching up most of the Kiton and Brioni pieces.


----------



## wgb (Mar 2, 2007)

*Miiler Brothers?*

Where are they? I need to expand a bit beyond Stockton's and Guffey's as I move from the IT khakis and OCBD uniform to slacks/sportcoat/occasional suit at work.

As an aside, I stopped in at NMLC and Saks Off Fifth at Discover Mills today. I figured it would be a good way to check out the fit of various brands. Lots of Hickey Freeman, some Armani, and a few pieces of Brioni in my size (46L). I think I saw one Oxxford, but it was not my size.

Neither one had much for shoes, at least not in 10.5.

SFO had a goodly supply of Kiton casual shirts, but I wasn't into spending $200.


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

*Shopping near the Ritz in Buckhead*

I'll have a few hours to burn in a couple weeks. In addition to NM, BB, Hermes, and Bobby Jones, in Lenox mall, what else is walking distance or a short cab ride?


----------



## PITAronin (Nov 30, 2004)

As long as you're going to be in the Lenox stores, check out H. Stockton (which is practically next door to Nieman's, and cheek by jowl with Burberry, Ferragamo, etc.) And, within a short cab ride (mile/mile and a half down Peachtree to Paces Ferry and then just off on a side street) there's Miller Brothers. (See positives above from me and from Mr. Pollack)


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

wgb said:


> Where are they? I need to expand a bit beyond Stockton's and Guffey's as I move from the IT khakis and OCBD uniform to slacks/sportcoat/occasional suit at work.
> QUOTE]
> 
> https://www.millerbrothers.com/


----------



## wgb (Mar 2, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> I'll have a few hours to burn in a couple weeks. In addition to NM, BB, Hermes, and Bobby Jones, in Lenox mall, what else is walking distance or a short cab ride?


Very short ride to Michael Christopher. Oxxford, Incotex, Lorenzini, Pantherella, Good People.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

PittDoc said:


> I'll have a few hours to burn in a couple weeks. In addition to NM, BB, Hermes, and Bobby Jones, in Lenox mall, what else is walking distance or a short cab ride?


If you're a deal hunter, I'd recommend walking across the street to Filene's Basement. It's totally hit-or-miss, but I've found a few gems there.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

gnatty8 said:


> .... I walked out with an armload of T&A and Brioni shirts..... and a great Kiton sportcoat...... Worth a trip.


Can you guys speak in some sort of code so as not to torment those of us who, when lucky, might get 20 percent off full retail on Kiton??

Please! :--)

Count your lucky stars boys!
Those sound like good deals.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

+1 on Filene's but its a 50-50 gamble. If a bust stop at BluePointe nearby and grab a drink for your trouble.


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice. I haven't been to FB since leaving Boston; should be fun. Especially appreciate the BluePointe tip. :icon_smile:


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

zegnamtl said:


> Can you guys speak in some sort of code so as not to torment those of us who, when lucky, might get 20 percent off full retail on Kiton??
> 
> Please! :--)
> 
> ...


LOL. My apologies zegna, a code may be a good idea. If it soothes the torment, 9 times in 10 that I make the trip out to NM (it's about 20 miles drive for me, but on one of the most congested freeways in the western world), I leave next to empty-handed. I just happened to be there the day they restocked and beat the E-bay vultures to the punch.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

gnatty8 said:


> LOL. My apologies zegna, a code may be a good idea. If it soothes the torment, 9 times in 10 that I make the trip out to NM (it's about 20 miles drive for me, but on one of the most congested freeways in the western world), I leave next to empty-handed. I just happened to be there the day they restocked and beat the E-bay vultures to the punch.


Thanks gnatty!
Makes me feel a little better 

The local sales here are never that great on the goods you really want.
I pop in to Woodbury Common when ever I am in NYC, a few times a year,
and have only come away singing once! 
Clearly, timing really is everything.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

KenCPollock said:


> Nobody is going to believe this, but Miller Brothers adds, at no charge, 8 handmade working buttonholes to all suits and sportcoats which it sells and also throws in a beautiful very large and heavy curved back mahogany hanger (worth at least $35 IMO) and a nice garment bag. It just did this on a sport jacket I bought on sale at 40% off.


I haven't been to the new location yet but have enjoyed buying from them before. Is this for their MTM or RTW suits/sport coats? What RTW makers are they selling?


----------



## The_Foxx (Dec 21, 2003)

will you guys let me know of any events going on in April? Taking the wife to Atlanta around the 18th, to celebrate our anniversary-- staying in buckhead, doing some shopping. might have to pick up a new tie or two, for the new brioni MTM suit (photos on styleforum)!!!!


----------



## PITAronin (Nov 30, 2004)

Just FYI - I stopped by the Nieman Marcus Last Call this afternoon and - while the suit selection was uniformly dull - they seem to have just acquired a number of sport coats from Isaia, Kiton, and Brioni. (None in my size, but for any of the locals who wear a 41 or 42 reg...)


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks Pit. I will stop by this weekend.


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

RJATL said:


> I haven't been to the new location yet but have enjoyed buying from them before. Is this for their MTM or RTW suits/sport coats? What RTW makers are they selling?


Most of their RTW seems set up for working buttonholes-saw Southwick, Nick Hilton, etc. Bought two from a maker that i did not know-Empire (of Canada). Canvassed lapels; rest fused, but am very impressed with the interior details and cut.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

KenCPollock said:


> Most of their RTW seems set up for working buttonholes-saw Southwick, Nick Hilton, etc. Bought two from a maker that i did not know-Empire (of Canada). Canvassed lapels; rest fused, but am very impressed with the interior details and cut.


Interesting. Meaning the Southwick and Empire were half-canvassed? Any full-canvas RTW?


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

There's a new Sutor Mantellassi display/collection at Neiman's It's set up right before the tie section. Also some new Lobbs...the Chapel in black and dark brown museum.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks Chris. You forgot to include the :devil: in your post.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> Thanks Chris. You forgot to include the :devil: in your post.


Yes you're right. Bad form.

:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Stopped by Neimans today. Progress being made on the 2nd floor of the wing. Looks beautiful. Men's Store will move downstairs and be open by November which much more space including dedicated Kiton and Zegna stores and much more expanded shoe selection (bastards!).

Some very nice Kiton shirting in the $400 price point which seems a good price for them if not the finest fabrics in the Kiton lineup but still luxurious...many nice $400 Borrellis as well and seems to be some better construction as well. Maybe Fabio is making progress on the quality front.

They have added a small well edited selection of Kiton sportswear as well and some nice Loro Piana is in. Beautiful Kiton "double four folds" for Spring as well.

All in all, a dangerous place for one's credit card.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> Stopped by Neimans today. Progress being made on the 2nd floor of the wing. Looks beautiful. Men's Store will move downstairs and be open by November which much more space including dedicated Kiton and Zegna stores and much more expanded shoe selection (bastards!).
> 
> Some very nice Kiton shirting in the $400 price point which seems a good price for them if not the finest fabrics in the Kiton lineup but still luxurious...many nice $400 Borrellis as well and seems to be some better construction as well. Maybe Fabio is making progress on the quality front.
> 
> ...


I wonder what the shoe expansion will bring. I guess just more Lobb models?


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I suspect we may see more Kiton based on what someone told me but I'm just speculating...


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> I suspect we may see more Kiton based on what someone told me but I'm just speculating...


Mmm. That doesn't excite me at all due to the fact that it will be a LONG time before I drop $2000+ on a pair of shoes.

I don't really know why I'm complaining though. I'm saving my money for the EG sales, the Lobb discount sellers, G&G MTO and the occasional ebay score.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> I'm saving my money for the EG sales, the Lobb discount sellers, G&G MTO and the occasional ebay score.


I see you have the AAAC disease. It's spreading.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> I see you have the AAAC disease. It's spreading.


Yes. Although my sickness also shows signs of StyleforumFever. In fact this is where the sickness originated. :devil:


----------



## whnay. (Dec 30, 2004)

Chris Rimby said:


> I wonder what the shoe expansion will bring. I guess just more Lobb models?


More Prada tennis shoes for the ATL bling set would be my guess.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

whnay. said:


> More Prada tennis shoes for the ATL bling set would be my guess.


Oh goody.

It's funny there's this entire shoe section and every time I visit I go straight to the Lobbs. And even then there's not many models I like that much.

The Barker Blacks crack me up. They look like they were movie props for "Pirates of the Caribbean".


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> More Prada tennis shoes for the ATL bling set would be my guess.


Let's hope not. 

I also stopped by the new Broooks Brothers store on the second floor which is beautiful. Lots of shoes.


----------



## The_Foxx (Dec 21, 2003)

wow, they have lobbs at the buckhead neiman marcus (lenox mall, i think?) i will look forward to seeing THAT display when i visit in mid April!!! 

Looks like i will be purchasing two neckties on the trip, as well-- sounds like there is a decent selection of kitons, (and always a good selection of new charvets i think?) is that right? how are the brioni ties these days, by the way? i remember there was a lot of discussion about them a while back, that they were changing their maker to zegna or something.

any Atlanta sales or special store events anyone is aware of in April? 

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> wow, they have lobbs at the buckhead neiman marcus (lenox mall, i think?) i will look forward to seeing THAT display when i visit in mid April!!!


Lobbs are there in both standard and prestige but I am hoping for more Kiton and ideally Edward Green which I like a bit better than Lobb. Pretty good Tod's, Barker Black, and Ferragamo selection. Stop by the Ferragamo store at Lenox as well-they had a few Tramezza on display.

They (Neimans) just did the trunk shows (only Kiton sent someone, apparently the marketing process is changing according to managers) so I am not sure about events but I think there is a section on events on the NM website.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> Lobbs are there in both standard and prestige but I am hoping for more Kiton and ideally Edward Green which I like a bit better than Lobb. Pretty good Tod's, Barker Black, and Ferragamo selection. Stop by the Ferragamo store at Lenox as well-they had a few Tramezza on display.
> 
> They (Neimans) just did the trunk shows (only Kiton sent someone, apparently the marketing process is changing according to managers) so I am not sure about events but I think there is a section on events on the NM website.


EG at Neiman's would be fantastic. Wouldn't the entire Neiman's franchise have to pick up Edward Green for them to be available though?

I'm with you though...as a whole I like EG better than Lobb as far as aesthetics are concerned, though I have yet to own a shoe by either company (though I have a lightly used EG in my estimated UK size on the way to me as we speak).


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> Wouldn't the entire Neiman's franchise have to pick up Edward Green for them to be available though?


I'm dreaming a bit perhaps.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> I'm dreaming a bit perhaps.


Dare to dream AF! Dare to dream!! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Some nice Borrelli and Kiton shirts for $400 each at Neimans today.

I also saw a very nice Foxton loafer from John Lobb in the shoe department.

Also saw some nice but ridiculously priced Kiton jeans ($535 each, yikes!).


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Stopped by J. Harrington today. They added Lacoste polos and better still Vineyard Vines. The VV ties are quite decent for $65. They seem to have more inventory of Marcoliani socks in at $15 each as well. The prior ones I bought there have held up well. Some nice Bobby Jones Collection and Players Collection polos as well. They do a nice job for a small store. Some new Zanella and Bills Khakis in also. 

Anyone been to Michael Christophers lately? Filene's Basement?


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Discover Mills finds:

Neiman Marcus
1. Nice NM brand pima cotton polos $36 less 20%, very soft
2. Kiton ties from $215 down to $80
3. Assorted Pantherella socks for $17

Saks Off Fifth
1. Zanella dress trousers $170 down from $250. Nice wool, my guess is 120s.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Saw the newly renovated but still in progress Dunwoody H. Stockton today. Very nice improvements. Very open and airy and well lit. Quality service.

Some nice Bobby Jones and Vineyard Vines polos on sale now.


----------



## The_Foxx (Dec 21, 2003)

guys--
Can you help me stay informed on any noteworthy events, etc. in Atlanta in mid september (MAYBE late august, if there is something really good)? I'm thinking about making a weekend trip when i return to the states just for fun. would be nice to visit a trunk show or buy something small on sale.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

The_Foxx said:


> guys--
> Can you help me stay informed on any noteworthy events, etc. in Atlanta in mid september (MAYBE late august, if there is something really good)? I'm thinking about making a weekend trip when i return to the states just for fun. would be nice to visit a trunk show or buy something small on sale.


Sure, will do. I will post Neimans trunk show schedule soon. There might be Kiton/Brioni/Lobb/Zegna shows around that time.

H. Stockton is having an Oxxford trunk show the first two weeks of September. The store remodel in Dunwoody will be done then and it already is beautiful. Perhaps we could meet up for lunch or visit the store at the same time.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Screaming deals at Kohls now:

Khaki shorts for $18.99
New Balance 507 shoes for $41.99
Sonoma T-Shirts (Kohl's brand but good cotton, Jordan made) $14.00, second free


----------



## The_Foxx (Dec 21, 2003)

Artisan--

Thanks for the offer, but the wife will be traveling with me to Atlanta most likely-- will be difficult to get away for lunch with a friend for a while, until I've been back for a month or two. 

However, I'm most likely taking a job in late october that will allow me to travel solo much more frequently, and would like to meet up with some fellow askandy and styleforum members. I keep meaning to do so, but honestly when the wife travels with me it's always hard to get away (that's why I would never take the wife to Vegas! well, ONE of the reasons! ha!)


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> Saw the newly renovated but still in progress Dunwoody H. Stockton today. Very nice improvements. Very open and airy and well lit. Quality service.
> 
> Some nice Bobby Jones and Vineyard Vines polos on sale now.


Any tailored clothing on sale? I still haven't stopped by to check out their July sale.

I did see a number of Brioni sport coats at the Lenox NM Last Call sale (didn't check price) today. Also a number of Purple Label dress shirts (@ about $150).


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

RJATL said:


> Any tailored clothing on sale? I still haven't stopped by to check out their July sale.
> 
> I did see a number of Brioni sport coats at the Lenox NM Last Call sale (didn't check price) today. Also a number of Purple Label dress shirts (@ about $150).


Yes on the tailored clothing. I did see some HF and Samuelsohn jackets at decent prices.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

The_Foxx said:


> Artisan--
> 
> Thanks for the offer, but the wife will be traveling with me to Atlanta most likely-- will be difficult to get away for lunch with a friend for a while, until I've been back for a month or two.


No problem. My wife can be the same way.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

A number of Hickey Freeman suits at Filene's in various sizes throughout the 40s. A fair number were main line and one is a 40R solid mid grey Hand Tailored with side vents. I would have bought it but it's a true 3 button (Edward was the model name). Also some OTC patterened Pantheralla by the cash registers closest to the entrance.


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

Nordstrom Rack (just W of Mall of GA) has a big shoe sale on. Lots of Cole Haan loafers, a few scattered Allen Edmonds priced $145.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks Radix. $145 for AE is very good at least around the South.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Mark Shale has a big sale, with 60-80% off signs everywhere. Big discounts on Zanella trousers, though I didn't see any in the 60-80% off range. Sale ends tomorrow, I think.

Some nice new Kiton shoes at Neiman Marcus for oogling (but not buying). They're still very expensive.

Brooks Brothers will be getting the full Black Fleece line in mid-September. Thom Browne will be there in October to promote the line. More details to follow.

Nothing at Filene's basement at the moment.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks Karim. I will check out Shale and the new Kitons.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

New Barney's load at Filene's basement. More of the same...some Richard James shirts and oodles of Barney's house brand shirts (some of which are in solids and nice, conservative stripes). Lots of Canali as well.

If you're in the area, it may be worth checking out.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Have to stop by Filenes tomorrow then.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Artisan Fan said:


> Have to stop by Filenes tomorrow then.


I picked up some stuff, but I have a feeling that those three shirts may be making their way back to the store next week. The really exciting stuff tends to go too quickly.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

*H Stockton Trunk Show*

Pasted from their website:

Our Fall 2007 Trunk Show will be held from September 3 to September 17.

This is your opportunity to order the finest made-to-measure clothing at special savings.

Hickey Freeman • Samuelsohn • Southwick • Jack Victor 
Oxxford • Robert Talbott • Custom Shirts

Please visit one of our stores to see the new classics for the coming season.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for posting RJ. Have to stop by...wonder if they have any new Santoni in.


----------



## Taxler (Oct 22, 2006)

Stopped at NM Last Call Saturday morning, and they had just rolled out new items for the fall. Lots of Brioni sportswear, sweaters, and leather jackets. They also have additional trousers, sportscoats, socks, gloves, etc.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

HUGE cache of Borrelli at Filene's Basement.

I saw probably 10-15 royal collection shirts ($249) and a ton of mainline shirts ($169). Lots of jeans, cotton pants, and a couple pairs of nice wool trousers.

Also a killer, killer herringbone topcoat ($1.3k).

Sizes were all across the board...worth checking out if you're in the market.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the FB tip, I may check that out tomorrow.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

gnatty8 said:


> Thanks for the FB tip, I may check that out tomorrow.


I've never seen anything like it at FB--there were 2 whole racks of Borrelli.

Also a smattering of RJ, Barney's House Brand, and the other usual suspects.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, cheap Borrelli shirts...a first. Thanks Karim.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Also, Lenox just got Black Fleece... worth a gander.
I think the shirts are quite nice. On the whole, though, the line just feels kind of gimmicky to me.


----------



## wgb (Mar 2, 2007)

Who carries Corneliani in Atlanta? I have to buy a couple of new suits and figure I should try on other makes besides Brooks Brothers. I know that Mark Shale carries some Canali, but I'm not sure who carries what in the mid-range suits. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Saks has Corneliani I believe...


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Sorry to keep bumping this thread, but there was a 20% off coupon for Filene's Basement posted to the Deals and Steals forum. $199 for Borrelli Royal Collection sounds a whole lot better than $249 

(not that I'll be making any purchases...)


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Lots of Borrelli 14, 15, and 16 sizes in summer/spring colors...some good deals. Not much in my size of 16.5, but some cords in the smaller waist sizes were available.

Also a nice shipment of the preppy Vineyard Vines is in - polos, pants, outer jackets, dress shirts. $40 for the polos. Dress shirts were around $40 as well. Not bad for 100s 2 Ply.


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

The bargain I found and bought was the Henry Jacobson (I'm not familiar with the brand) 2ply 100s shirts 2 for $40. It seems like a nice shirt, pickings were a bit slim though. (especially because I don't do the white collar on a non-white shirt thing)


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

Taxler said:


> Stopped at NM Last Call Saturday morning, and they had just rolled out new items for the fall. Lots of Brioni sportswear, sweaters, and leather jackets. They also have additional trousers, sportscoats, socks, gloves, etc.


Picked up three T&A ties; two at $135 reduced to $54 and one at $125 reduced to $50, BUT they were take an extra 75% off and I then got another 5% off for using my Nieman's card. They came close to paying me to take them off their hands.


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

KenCPollock said:


> Picked up three T&A ties; two at $135 reduced to $54 and one at $125 reduced to $50, BUT they were take an extra 75% off and I then got another 5% off for using my Nieman's card. They came close to paying me to take them off their hands.


Do you check out the shoes?


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

indylion said:


> Do you check out the shoes?


yes I did, but zilch. I never find anything decent there in shoes, but I once did find some Barker Blacks at the nearby Saks Off 5th.


----------



## IP Guy (May 15, 2006)

I just received a post card that Michael Christopher is having a custom clothing event now through October 10.

The event consists of reduction on custom suits of
Oxxford $300
Martin Greenfield $150
Adrian Jules $200

They are also doing buy 6 Robert Talbott shirts and get the 7th free.


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

Got a card from Miller Brothers:
9/27/2007 9:30am-7:00pm

3207 Paces Ferry Place
Atlanta, GA 30305
404.233.8000

Lunch by Low Country Barbecue 11:30am-1:30pm

Features:
-Bill Thomas of Bill's Khakis
see the new fall line and place orders for spring 2008

-David Chiles of J.B. Hill Custom Boot Makers
place a bespoke order
also available the preceding day from 1:00pm-6:00pm

-Heather Dillard of Moore and Giles
new designs and latest line of luxury leather bags


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Great event notices guys! Thanks!


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Stopped by Filene's Basement today, and very little Borreli left in 16. In fact, just one shirt in a pink that just did not appeal to me. A few shirts left in sizes 15, 15 1/2, and 17. Somebody cleaned the place out! Did pick up a couple of Borreli ties, but that was about it.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

gnatty8 said:


> Stopped by Filene's Basement today, and very little Borreli left in 16. In fact, just one shirt in a pink that just did not appeal to me. A few shirts left in sizes 15, 15 1/2, and 17. Somebody cleaned the place out! Did pick up a couple of Borreli ties, but that was about it.


I missed the Borrelli ties...are they with all the other ties? How much were they?

I might have to go back to the store armed with one of those 20% off coupons (though I don't think I can convince myself to spend $100 on a shirt).


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Ran into whnay and his beautiful gf at Neiman's today. We both learned that Kiton RTW shoes are going to $2,500. Get now cheap at $2,250! 

The Neimans renovation is gorgeous. Keith told me that Monday they will open the Kiton and Brioni shop within a shop.

I did not see any Borrelli ties at Filenes...bummer I missed that.

Here's some shopping notes from today:

Nice Zanella selection and Corneliani sportcoats at Mark Shale. Nice new Bizzocchi ties there and a very luxe $315 Martin Dingman Alligator belt.

Neimans - gorgeous $675 Loro Piana Rodster Pullover in cashmere.

J Crew - $188 cashmere sweaters are in and still in Loro Piana yarn according to store manager. Nice 5 pocket cords at $70 which I also saw tonight at North Georgia Outlets for $50 each.

October 27th will be the new Ralph Lauren store opening and the outside looks promising. 

Zara had some very nice ties for $35 in neat patterns, seemed like decent quality as well, and I noticed they were made in Mexico! Funky store with pretty young things.

Brooks Brothers - really love the layout of this store...saw the infamous Black Fleece collection. Quality entertainment for us TB bashers...1/2 inch lapels, heavy fabrics (too heavy for GA) and insane pricing, only in very small sizes. Not impressed at all with the construction quality.

Apple - the new iPod Classic and iMac are sublime. Enough said. Please send Paypal donations to the Artisan Fan Consumer Electronics Fund.

And last but not least a 75% off Vineyard Vines Murray Shirt for $32 including tax at SFA Off Fifth Store in Dahlonega. Nice oxford material - high bang for the buck.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

The Borreli ties were "hidden" on one of the tie islands on the far side towards the wall, so they are easy to miss. If I remember correctly, they were on the same display as the Brooks Brothers ties, but on the back side. They had over 25 or 30, some really nice ones in wool also.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

gnatty8 said:


> The Borreli ties were "hidden" on one of the tie islands on the far side towards the wall, so they are easy to miss. If I remember correctly, they were on the same display as the Brooks Brothers ties, but on the back side. They had over 25 or 30, some really nice ones in wool also.


That explains it. I did not see any more Bulgari ties as well. Maybe we will see some more come the Holidays. I should have bought the blue Bulgari I saw last time as I want a Bulgari for my tie collection. 

By the way I was shocked to see RLPL suits at $4K today. Suits have gotten pricey!


----------



## whnay. (Dec 30, 2004)

gnatty8 said:


> Stopped by Filene's Basement today, and very little Borreli left in 16. In fact, just one shirt in a pink that just did not appeal to me. A few shirts left in sizes 15, 15 1/2, and 17. Somebody cleaned the place out! Did pick up a couple of Borreli ties, but that was about it.


That somebody was me. Picked up three shirts ($149-199), a pair of gorgeous navy wool trousers ($199), a pair of white thin wale cords ($149), cashmere v-neck sweater ($249), and topped it off with a H&B tie for $30 bucks! They had a magnificent Borrelli outercoat in I believe a 42R that my girlfriend almost died over. I think the price was $1,200 ($5,400 retail).


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

whnay. said:


> That somebody was me. Picked up three shirts ($149-199), a pair of gorgeous navy wool trousers ($199), a pair of white thin wale cords ($149), cashmere v-neck sweater ($249), and topped it off with a H&B tie for $30 bucks! They had a magnificent Borrelli outercoat in I believe a 42R that my girlfriend almost died over. I think the price was $1,200 ($5,400 retail).


Nice score. I was very, very close to picking up that H&B.
Instead, I got a RJ that I'm sort of on-the-fence about.
:aportnoy:

I also picked up a pair of PRL Blue Label cords (retail ~260) for $20...someone had just assumed it was to be grouped with all the lesser-quality Polo stuff.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

IP Guy said:


> I just received a post card that Michael Christopher is having a custom clothing event now through October 10.
> 
> The event consists of reduction on custom suits of
> Oxxford $300
> ...


Unfortunately, I'm broke but that's interesting to see that they offer Greenfield. I wonder if they might be a better source than doing BB Golden Fleece MTM. I like my ebay'd Golden Fleece but the OTR selection is limited (generally single vent) and I've read BB's MTM fabric selection is limited also..


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> October 27th will be the new Ralph Lauren store opening and the outside looks promising.


I guess the 40% off sale will be some time in early November?


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Was at the Marshall's on Peidmont today and came across some pretty interesting items:

- RLPL Navy 2 button suit. Looked awesome! Retail price was $3,999 and it was marked at $999. Suit was a 46R (and alas, I am a 41R).

- Several Canali suits, around $499 I believe. All were 44L or larger.

Happy shopping, hope one of you snags the RLPL, it was fantastic.


----------



## queueball (Jun 16, 2005)

gnatty8 said:


> Was at the Marshall's on Peidmont today and came across some pretty interesting items:
> 
> - RLPL Navy 2 button suit. Looked awesome! Retail price was $3,999 and it was marked at $999. Suit was a 46R (and alas, I am a 41R).
> 
> ...


Is that Marshalls on the "Buckhead Loop" right next to 400? I'm 44L and want to check out the Canali suits?


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

queueball said:


> Is that Marshalls on the "Buckhead Loop" right next to 400? I'm 44L and want to check out the Canali suits?


I think it's the one in "Buckhead Crossing" (in the same shopping center as Bennies' Shoes).


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

There's another one behind Rock Bottom Brewery near Disco Kroger.


nerdykarim said:


> I think it's the one in "Buckhead Crossing" (in the same shopping center as Bennies' Shoes).


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Got an email from Sid Mashburn saying they had two styles of Edward Green shoes in. 

Amazing. EG in the South.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> Got an email from Sid Mashburn saying they had two styles of Edward Green shoes in.
> 
> Amazing. EG in the South.


Sweet. Now if they could just sell enough to warrant a trunk show and a visit from Hillary. Then we'd really be on the map


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

nerdykarim said:


> I think it's the one in "Buckhead Crossing" (in the same shopping center as Bennies' Shoes).


Nope, its not that one, its the one near Lenox Road.

I've always found the Marshalls near Bennies to be pretty bad, same old Polo/Chaps/Calvin Klein stuff they have at all the suburban locations.

Good luck with the Canali, I was just there yesterday so they should still be there. You may even want to try the RLPL, it may be cut slim enough that you could get lucky.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

I didn't realize that one was also on Piedmont. I don't think I've ever been to that one...I'll have to check it out.

The one near Bennies isn't terrible...I've seen a couple Blue Label suits and some LB ties there before. The only thing I've ever bought, though, was some cheap cast iron skillet.


----------



## queueball (Jun 16, 2005)

I went to the Marshall's near The Rock Bottom Brewery (above LA Fitness and next to Insperience) yesterday. Indeed, they had some Canali and mainline Hickeys. The Canalis I saw were black. there were several Hickey with pinstripes. Everything was too similar to what I already own so I couldn't justify the purchase.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

That's the one. There was a brown, almost houndstooth patter Canali there when I was there, 44L. Sounds like it was gone. The black Canali I saw were formalwear.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

gnatty8 said:


> Was at the Marshall's on Peidmont today and came across some pretty interesting items:
> 
> - RLPL Navy 2 button suit. Looked awesome! Retail price was $3,999 and it was marked at $999. Suit was a 46R (and alas, I am a 41R).
> 
> ...


I'm shocked. I've never seen RLPL or main line Hickeys at an Atlanta Marshall's. Maybe they're changing for the better around here. Now if Filene's would get some Oxxfords.


----------



## buckman44 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Alden Suede Bit Loafers*

I'm coming in late to this one, but if anybody knows of a sale/discount of at least 20% on Alden suede bit loafers , will you please put it out there? Thanks.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

RJATL said:


> I'm shocked. I've never seen RLPL or main line Hickeys at an Atlanta Marshall's. Maybe they're changing for the better around here. Now if Filene's would get some Oxxfords.


+1 That would be nice.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Has anyone managed to see a Mario Bosco suit or sportcoat on anyone? I've seen one at his shop and it looked as good as anything as far as the finishing, etc went. I'm really considering trying him out this spring.

Through trial and error I've come back around to really wanting to use an Atlanta bespoke tailor. The traveling tailor thing is nice but in my experience it takes two to three fittings to get something exactly right, which translates into a year of waiting if using a tailor that lives in the UK. I'm still waiting to receive my Mahon suit that I ordered *over* a year ago (it's getting altered). Additionally, the dollar is so weak against the pound that it's getting prohibitively expensive.

I may just have to be the guinea pig.


----------



## wgb (Mar 2, 2007)

doesn't Stocktons have a pretty big sale each January? It's been a while since I was in their store.


----------



## PITAronin (Nov 30, 2004)

Just got an e-mail indicating that H. Stockton's sale began on the 2nd.


----------



## PITAronin (Nov 30, 2004)

Also got a mailer indicating that the Miller Brothers sale starts on Tuesday.


----------



## Haruspex (Nov 23, 2007)

Picked up a nice dress knit shirt and a snug cashmere crewneck at the H. Stockton sale; half price. Good layering stuff, and easily stored for next winter.


----------



## IP Guy (May 15, 2006)

*Sid Mashburn*

I stopped by a new store (Sid Mashburn) in the Buckhead/Midtown area. Its at Howell Mill and Huff Road - on the side of Star Provisions. Just wanted to let the Atlanta crowd know that they are carrying Edward Greens. They only had a couple on display, but can order. They also had a house brand made in England, some Italian shoes and Aldens. The shop is a mix jeans and high-end casual wear, as well as Italian cut suits and coats. They are having a sale on some things right now. They also have a tailor on site and have a choice of a few MTM programs - including the house tailor. Might be worth a look if you are in the area.


----------



## Reynolds (Jan 9, 2008)

IP Guy said:


> I stopped by a new store (Sid Mashburn) in the Buckhead/Midtown area. Its at Howell Mill and Huff Road - on the side of Star Provisions. Just wanted to let the Atlanta crowd know that they are carrying Edward Greens. They only had a couple on display, but can order. They also had a house brand made in England, some Italian shoes and Aldens. The shop is a mix jeans and high-end casual wear, as well as Italian cut suits and coats. They are having a sale on some things right now. They also have a tailor on site and have a choice of a few MTM programs - including the house tailor. Might be worth a look if you are in the area.


It sounds like everyone that visits Sid's store for the first time certainly likes it. No wonder its become an Atlantan's favorite in just 3 months.

And the on site tailor is very good. Dow I believe is his name, just not sure of the spelling. They are working with me on a pique shirt for my wedding.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

*Filene's Basement - Changes?*

I just stopped by Filene's Basement and for the 2nd time in the last couple of months noticed that the number of even Polo dress shirts was greatly reduced and there seemed to be no Hickey Freeman suits -- mostly off-brand shirts and ties and crummy suits. Anyone else noticed this trend?


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

I haven't been back in a few months, but I was a seasonal temp for a very short time. All I know is that they add inventory to the floor at the beginning of the week and that they don't really keep anything "in the back."


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Anyone been to NM Last Call lately? Is it worth the trip through spaghetti junction on a Saturday?


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

Not a terribly good update, but I stopped by Filene's on Monday (the one across from Phipps) looking for some Pantherella. If they've got any, I didn't find them (normally just to the left as you enter from the garage). In their place there were silk pocket squares for $10. Pretty much a bust. (suit sale coming up in April, though)


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

BIG NEWS! The Polo shop at Lenox now has Edward Green (RLPL). They had seven models on display, including 2 specs, one black Grant, and 4 cap toes or wingtips. Only one of the had a price sticker, $950, but that is less than Saks in NY is getting for them these days.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

KenCPollock said:


> BIG NEWS! The Polo shop at Lenox now has Edward Green (RLPL). They had seven models on display, including 2 specs, one black Grant, and 4 cap toes or wingtips. Only one of the had a price sticker, $950, but that is less than Saks in NY is getting for them these days.


Interesting. Any captoes similar to the C&J Belgrave? I wonder if the customary May sale will apply to the EGs?


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

Just visited Saks Off 5th store in Discover Mills... just in time for using up a no-exclusions 30%off-total-purchases coupon!

My recommendations for new seasonal goods there...
- Saks (featuring E Zegna fabrics) and Hugo Boss suits for under $500. I scored a Saks navy tone-on-tone 2-piece/3-button with double-side vents and flat front trousers... retail $895... for $315 before tax. 
- Silk/silk-blend summer sportcoats by Hugo Boss. Not necessarily my style, but some sharp looking pastels were there.
- A really good selection of Verscace and Ike Behar ties.

Fwiw, the store there just had a bit of a face-lift and is much better organized than in the past. 
Far easier to browse than many upscale outlet stores.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

KenCPollock said:


> BIG NEWS! The Polo shop at Lenox now has Edward Green (RLPL). They had seven models on display, including 2 specs, one black Grant, and 4 cap toes or wingtips. Only one of the had a price sticker, $950, but that is less than Saks in NY is getting for them these days.


Don't mean to steal your thunder, but I think they're only going to be in the Atlanta store for a short period. They were shipped in for the Ludacris charity event.

I went by today and one of the salesmen told me that he thought that the EGs would be leaving soon. Too bad as there are some nice models I'd be interested in during Private Sale.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

william76 said:


> Don't mean to steal your thunder, but I think they're only going to be in the Atlanta store for a short period. They were shipped in for the Ludacris charity event.
> 
> I went by today and one of the salesmen told him that he thought that they'd be leaving soon. Too bad as there are some nice models I'd be interested in during Private Sale.


Not good news. I was hoping the Private Sale would be an opportunity to pick up a pair. To me, it doesn't seem that the expanded store really expanded the range of higher-end offerings available.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm looking to update my tux accessories, but the formalwear stores here in Atlanta seem completely focused on the prom/wedding crowd. Can someone here point me to a shop that really knows it's stuff and carries the higher-end lines of ties, vests, and cuffs/studs?


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

There's Stockton at Lenox that may be able to help you (I don't shop there regularly, so I may be wrong) and of course, the old standbys like Saks and Neiman Marcus.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

Anyone know if the EGs are still at the Atlanta store?



william76 said:


> Don't mean to steal your thunder, but I think they're only going to be in the Atlanta store for a short period. They were shipped in for the Ludacris charity event.
> 
> I went by today and one of the salesmen told me that he thought that the EGs would be leaving soon. Too bad as there are some nice models I'd be interested in during Private Sale.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

RJATL said:


> Anyone know if the EGs are still at the Atlanta store?


Gone. They do still have some black Grants left though.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

william76 said:


> Gone. They do still have some black Grants left though.


Thanks for the info. I was hoping that EGs and holdover C&Js would be at the renovated location but for the most part it seems to be the Italian made shoes there.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

RJATL said:


> Thanks for the info. I was hoping that EGs and holdover C&Js would be at the renovated location but for the most part it seems to be the Italian made shoes there.


You're right except for their cordovan offerings. Those are C&J.

In fact I have a pair of the cordovan derbies on hold for today. :icon_smile:


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Drove over to Neiman Marcus Last Call over the weekend, and they had some great shirts, Brioni, T&A, Lorenzini, and Borrelli. They also had a number of Oxxford sport coats, and some very nice Isaia and Zegna sport coats as well. Worth the drive.


----------

